# Australian Citizenship Lounge 2017



## supersimple

Hello, how's everyone citizenship application progressing? 

Please share your timeline!


----------



## Dinkum

Hi... How about you start with your own... others will follow.

Here's mine - 
Eligible to apply - 21 Dec 2016
Applied online - 22 Dec 2016
Acknowledgment email - 22 Dec 2016
Email advising test appointment - 12 Jan 2017
Sat test (Sydney CBD) - 30 Jan 2017 (it took 25 calls to get this much earlier appointment)
Approval letter - 6 Feb 2017
Ceremony invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (City of Sydney) - TBA


----------



## 292201

Hi,

Here's mine. I have been waiting to get my test appointment email. Let me know if you anyone experiencing the similar delay? Not sure about this delay. Thanks


Eligible to apply – 7th Jan 2017
Applied online – 7th Jan 2017
Acknowledgment email – 9th Jan 2017
Email advising test appointment - TBA
Sat Test - TBA
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (City of Sydney) - TBA


----------



## 292201

Anyone lodged in Jan'17?


----------



## 292201

May I know the process?


----------



## 292201

What is the expected timeline for Melbourne CBD?


----------



## 292201

Anyone is using this forum?


----------



## Eizzi

292201 said:


> Anyone is using this forum?


Not quite sure what response you were expecting to get in the literal minute between your first and fourth question!

To answer them:

a) yes, there is a user above who has posted a timeline. He applied so late in Dec it effectively counts as a Jan beginning.

Maybe others will post. Be aware this forum is largely used by people getting info and applying for partner/work etc visas. Once they have gone through the whole process and are finally eligible for citizenship, most people don't use the forum. So there will be fewer responses to these kind of questions, compared to partner visas.

b) the process is explained here: Australian citizenship

c) do you mean for the test? I don't know, though I'd be interested to know how Melbourne is currently going too. You're asking about Melbourne but your timeline has Sydney in it. Where did you apply?


----------



## montu_seshil

here is mine (Melbourne) :


Eligible to apply – 20th May 2016
Applied online – 2nd Nov 2017
Acknowledgment email – 3rd Nov 2016
Sat Test - 18th Jan 2017
Application Approval later received - 30/01/2017
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date - TBA


----------



## Zamaussie

292201 said:


> Anyone lodged in Jan'17?


Eligible to apply - 1st Feb 2017
Applied online - 1st Feb 2017
Acknowledgment email - 1st Feb 2017
Email advising test appointment - TBA
Sat Test - TBA
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (Regional NSW) - TBA


----------



## ooops888

I tried to apply the citizenship online and in the step of eligibility was always popped out "error" . I used the calculator to key in all the dates and it's said yes I'm eligibiable to apply. Does anyone have problem to submit application online? Did immigration change their requirement? Thanks


----------



## Dinkum

*Eligibility calculator*



ooops888 said:


> I tried to apply the citizenship online and in the step of eligibility was always popped out "error" . I used the calculator to key in all the dates and it's said yes I'm eligible to apply. Does anyone have problem to submit application online? Did immigration change their requirement? Thanks


The DIBP eligibility calculator is not consistent with the online application in ImmiAccount. I found that if you wait a couple of days after your 'supposed' eligibility date, you can proceed with your citizenship application without 'error' popping up. If it still happens after 2 or 3 days, I'm afraid I can't help. Best of luck.


----------



## aussieman05

Hi,

AT the moment I recon lot of application in queue, resulting in delay of processing.....


Eligible to apply – 22 Dec 2016
Paper Application – 10 Jan 2017
charged to my CC– 17th Jan 2017
Acknowledgement email- spoke to immi and they said application is in queue and should receive test and interview email directly
Email advising test appointment - TBA
Sat Test - TBA
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (Perth) - TBA 

fingers crossed and waiting for the mail..........


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi everyone, I haven't been back on this site for some time. Updates below:



Zamaussie said:


> Eligible to apply - 1st Feb 2017
> Applied online - 1st Feb 2017
> Acknowledgment email - 1st Feb 2017
> Email advising test appointment - 14th Feb 2017
> Sat Test - 3rd March 2017 - 100%
> Approval - 22nd March 2017
> Ceremony Invitation - TBA
> Ceremony date (Regional NSW) - TBA


Hi Folks I got my Test appointment email yesterday ( valentine present  )...


----------



## aussieman05

congrats mate....gud luck n pray for us.........


----------



## 292905

kkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## blossom0602

Hi
Has anyone recently applied from Adelaide?just wondering how much time it takes to get approval.


----------



## Mania

TGNY said:


> Curious what "eligible to apply" means?


have lived in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying
must have been a permanent resident for the 12 months immediately before making an application and not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, during the four year period, including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying.


----------



## blossom0602

hi
I will be applying my citizenship soon so wanted to know if we provide certified copies of supporting documents when applying online or just the scanned documents.


----------



## Dinkum

*Scanned documents*



blossom0602 said:


> hi
> I will be applying my citizenship soon so wanted to know if we provide certified copies of supporting documents when applying online or just the scanned documents.


Scanned supporting documents do not need to be certified when applying for citizenship online. But remember, you must take all the original documents for the interview, when you sit for the test.


----------



## blossom0602

ooops888 said:


> I tried to apply the citizenship online and in the step of eligibility was always popped out "error" . I used the calculator to key in all the dates and it's said yes I'm eligibiable to apply. Does anyone have problem to submit application online? Did immigration change their requirement? Thanks


Were you able to apply for your citizenship online?


----------



## blossom0602

Does anyone know if the department of citizenship require police clearance if you have been on holidays to your home country not more than 11 months in total for the past 9 years?


----------



## Eizzi

blossom0602 said:


> Does anyone know if the department of citizenship require police clearance if you have been on holidays to your home country not more than 11 months in total for the past 9 years?


From the border website:

_The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.

You need penal clearance certificates from overseas countries if:

- you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years or over, and
- the total time spent overseas added up to 12 months or more, and
- the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days, or
- you are requested to do so by the department.

Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country that you spent more than 90 days in._

Not sure if you've been PR the whole 9 years but it's irrelevant anyway because total time overseas is under 12 months. Going off the info you provided, I would say no, you don't need a penal cert (unless they decide to ask you for one!). Only count time spent overseas as a PR, and check if you've been to other countries too.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

> - the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days,


Note that this is 90 days continuously - it is not written anywhere on the website or in any of the application process.

I spent months getting penal clearances from countries where i had spent 90 days cumulatively but not consecutively only to be told at the interview - oh thanks for getting those but you didnt need them.


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Applied for ministerial discretion on 18th of july. 
Reason was administrative error. 
Still waiting for any response.(Perth city)


----------



## Who care

hi ali,have you heard anything yet from depatment?i have applied on 1 march under ministerial discreation as well due to administrative error.if you dont mind can i know what happend in your case mean what was a administrative error,in my case they did not issue a bridging visa automatically and due to this i was staying in australia without any visa


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Who care said:


> hi ali,have you heard anything yet from depatment?i have applied on 1 march under ministerial discreation as well due to administrative error.if you dont mind can i know what happend in your case mean what was a administrative error,in my case they did not issue a bridging visa automatically and due to this i was staying in australia without any visa


Thats exactly what happened in my case too. I applied on Saturday, received acknowledgement on the same day as well but the bridging visa was granted on monday. They did not back date it so i was unlawful for a day(sunday). That one day has put me on hold for like 8 months now. (


----------



## blossom0602

Do we need to put the intended travel dates but not sure when we will go?


----------



## martinpescatore

Hi all,

Eligible to apply - 20 Feb 2017
Applied online - 20 Feb 2017
Acknowledgment email - 20 Feb 2017
Email advising test appointment - 06 March 2017
Sat test (ACTRO) - 16 March 2017 (it took 1 calls to get this much earlier appointment)
Approval letter - Dated 16th of March - received on the 22nd of March
Ceremony invitation - TBA
Ceremony date - TBA


----------



## blossom0602

Hi
Which city/state did u apply from?and how many calls did it take to change test date .can u please update


----------



## martinpescatore

blossom0602 said:


> Hi
> Which city/state did u apply from?and how many calls did it take to change test date .can u please update


Hi,

if the question is for me i did it in ACT Canberra


----------



## Rugamuffin

Hello, I am not sure whether I can ask for advice here?? I applied for citizenship in November and took the test yesterday, however, I've been advised on name discrepancies. Let me know if I can seek advice from this forum.


----------



## r0j0

This may be a dumb question but I have lodged my application for citizenship by descent back on December 22nd. It currently says 75% of applications processed in 63 days and 90% in 4 months. Does the 63 days include weekends/holidays? So just 63 days from when you applied or 63 business days? Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## Zamaussie

r0j0 said:


> This may be a dumb question but I have lodged my application for citizenship by descent back on December 22nd. It currently says 75% of applications processed in 63 days and 90% in 4 months. Does the 63 days include weekends/holidays? So just 63 days from when you applied or 63 business days? Thanks in advanced!!


I don't think it includes weekends/holidays.


----------



## Zamaussie

Hello Guys , just checking if anyone has received Approval letter. I did my Test on 3rd March but nothing yet....and my council will be having a Citizenship ceremony this weekend on.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Zamaussie said:


> Hello Guys , just checking if anyone has received Approval letter. I did my Test on 3rd March but nothing yet....and my council will be having a Citizenship ceremony this weekend on.


Plan on a 6 month wait for a ceremony in most places.

Anything earlier is a bonus.

The DIBP recently updated the processing times for Citizenship and they are saying 10 months for lodgement to ceremony


----------



## martinpescatore

martinpescatore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Eligible to apply - 20 Feb 2017
> Applied online - 20 Feb 2017
> Acknowledgment email - 20 Feb 2017
> Email advising test appointment - 06 March 2017
> Sat test (ACTRO) - 16 March 2017 (it took 1 calls to get this much earlier appointment)
> Approval letter - Dated 16th of March - received on the 22nd of March
> Ceremony invitation - TBA
> Ceremony date - TBA


Update

Eligible to apply - 20 Feb 2017
Applied online - 20 Feb 2017
Acknowledgment email - 20 Feb 2017
Email advising test appointment - 06 March 2017
Sat test (ACT-RO) - 16 March 2017 (it took 1 calls to get this much earlier appointment)
Approval letter - Dated 16th of March - received on the 22nd of March
Ceremony invitation - 24th of March
Ceremony date - 27th of April


----------



## Dinkum

WOW... that's really quick... I wish Sydney was as speedy as the ACT. 



martinpescatore said:


> Update
> 
> Eligible to apply - 20 Feb 2017
> Applied online - 20 Feb 2017
> Acknowledgment email - 20 Feb 2017
> Email advising test appointment - 06 March 2017
> Sat test (ACT-RO) - 16 March 2017 (it took 1 calls to get this much earlier appointment)
> Approval letter - Dated 16th of March - received on the 22nd of March
> Ceremony invitation - 24th of March
> Ceremony date - 27th of April


----------



## blossom0602

martinpescatore said:


> Update
> 
> Eligible to apply - 20 Feb 2017
> Applied online - 20 Feb 2017
> Acknowledgment email - 20 Feb 2017
> Email advising test appointment - 06 March 2017
> Sat test (ACT-RO) - 16 March 2017 (it took 1 calls to get this much earlier appointment)
> Approval letter - Dated 16th of March - received on the 22nd of March
> Ceremony invitation - 24th of March
> Ceremony date - 27th of April


Hi
Thanks for updating your timeline...i just want to know when u called them to change your interview date did they ask you question why you want to change it if you just requested an early appointment.please provide information how you spoke to them over the phone.


----------



## naviharvi

i have also applied under ministreal discretion,did you contacted immi about your status of application


----------



## martinpescatore

blossom0602 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for updating your timeline...i just want to know when u called them to change your interview date did they ask you question why you want to change it if you just requested an early appointment.please provide information how you spoke to them over the phone.


Hi,

I just called them and asked if I could get an earlier date. I was willing to travel interstate if required. I need security clearance for work related purposes and they have accommodated my request. 
Pledge ceremony in 2 weeks. Pretty happy with the whole process


----------



## Eizzi

Eligible to apply - 15 Apr 2017
Applied online - 20 Apr 2017
Acknowledgement email - 20 Apr 2017

Email advising test appointment - 
Test (Melbourne) - 
Approval letter - 
Ceremony invitation - 
Ceremony date - 


I wouldn't usually post a timeline with so little info, but today (same day I applied) the proposed changes to the citizenship requirements were announced so I thought it would be useful to track how it may affect applicants from 20th April 2017 onwards. I wish I'd been able to apply a couple of days earlier now!


----------



## Neutralite

Hi everyone,

I'm applying for my citizenship today and have 2 questions:

- What to fill in the expiry date of documents that don't have one (ie. my National Id card)? The system keeps rejecting it unless is a valid date...

- For the citizenship ceremony, are you obliged to apply to your local council only, or can you apply to a one nearby? (in my case either Sydney Town Hall or North Sydney) I hear the waiting times are different?

TIA


----------



## Eizzi

Neutralite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for my citizenship today and have 2 questions:


How long have you held PR? In case you've not seen the news...

I don't think you can choose which council does it, it must be your local one. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Neutralite

Eizzi said:


> How long have you held PR? In case you've not seen the news...
> 
> I don't think you can choose which council does it, it must be your local one. I could be wrong though.


I had my PR for 12 months and I lived in oz for 9 years,

The announced changes aren't in place yet as far as I know?


----------



## Eizzi

Neutralite said:


> I had my PR for 12 months and I lived in oz for 9 years,
> 
> The announced changes aren't in place yet as far as I know?


No, not in place, but if it passes they will apply the rules from today onwards.


----------



## Neutralite

Eizzi said:


> No, not in place, but if it passes they will apply the rules from today onwards.


Eizzi, did you have any problems lodging the application in today?

The site's been down for a while on my end...


----------



## Eizzi

Neutralite said:


> Eizzi, did you have any problems lodging the application in today?
> 
> The site's been down for a while on my end...


No, I was able to sign on and submit before midday. I can still log on to my immi account, though obviously I no longer have an application to try to edit, so no idea if they've taken that function away now.

Good luck!


----------



## MaxPower

Neutralite said:


> Eizzi, did you have any problems lodging the application in today?
> 
> The site's been down for a while on my end...


Working fine for me and can login and begin a citizenship application too


----------



## shxx

I was eligible from early April and submitted 20 April given the new laws (I'm 12 months PR), Sydney. Interested to see how other people who are in the same boat go. It says that applications from 20 April will be under new laws but I could submit an application yesterday on the old rules.


----------



## FutureCitizen

Applied Paper – 28 OCT 2016
Acknowledgment – 2 Nov 2016
Email Confirmation on Test Appointment – 25 Mar 2017
Current Visa: Subclass 200
Council: Canterbury
Immigration Office: Parramatta 
Test Date – 12/4/2017 / passed %100
Approval Letter – ?
Ceremony Letter –?
Ceremony –?


----------



## shisa

Hi everyone,
I'm worried! Is it normal not to receive any acknowledgment after applying on paper? I applied under ministerial discretion in Brisbane.

Eligible to apply – 10 March 2017
Posted paper application – 10 March 2017
Acknowledgment – TBA
Test appointment - TBA
Sat Test - TBA
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date - TBA


----------



## Neutralite

After constant crashes, I was finally able to submit my application!

Here's my current timeline:

Eligible to apply - 20 Apr 2017
Applied online - 21 Apr 2017
Acknowledgment email - 21 Apr 2017
Email advising test appointment - TBA
Sat test (Sydney CBD) - TBA
Approval letter - TBA
Ceremony invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (Town Hall) - TBA

Hopefully the proposed changes won't pass in the Parlament and we won't have to wait another 3 years or so...


----------



## شكوبيستان السفل

Hello 

My time line:

City/Council area Hume , Melbourne.

Date applied : 26/01/2017
Online / Paper : online 
Date received the acknowledgement email : 26/01/2017
E-mail for test received : 07/03/2017
Date of the Citizenship Test : 10/03/2017
Approval: 22/03/2017
Date of ceremony :TBA
Type of ceremony :TBA

Anyone here from Hume City Council ?

Thanks


----------



## kratos

I have been sitting in limbo for more than a month now since applying, I guess things have slowed down considerably thanks to all the recent happenings........still waiting.

Eligible to apply – 04 Jan 2017
Online application submitted – 14 March 2017
Acknowledgment – 15 March 2017
Test appointment notification - 12 Oct 2017
Original Test appointment - 18 Oct 2017
Rescheduled Test appointment - 20 Oct 2017

After passing the test, I was given a letter saying that I will be notified in due course about the outcome of my application, after all the assessment is complete. They specifically state in the letter that no time frame can be provided for how long it would take to process the application from here on.

Letter of Citizenship Grant - 17 Nov 2017 (This letter stated that I was granted citizenship, and I will be receiving another letter from my council to elaborate more on the citizenship ceremony and date)

Ceremony Invitation - 19 Dec 2017
Ceremony date - 26 Jan 2018


----------



## anja-swe

Hi guys..I always read this thread so I thought I share my timeframe with you. I was eligible in November 2016 and luckily applied 3 weeks prior to the new changes in April... 

Eligible to apply – 25th November 2016
Applied online – 24th March 2017
Acknowledgment email – 24th March 2017
Email advising test appointment - 18th April 2017
Sat Test - 27th April (100%) (initial test was on 31st July but changed online)
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (Maribyrnong, Melbourne) - TBA


----------



## shisa

kratos said:


> I have been sitting in limbo for more than a month now since applying, I guess things have slowed down considerably thanks to all the recent happenings........still waiting.
> 
> Eligible to apply - 04 Jan 2017
> Online application submitted - 14 March 2017
> Acknowledgment - 15 March 2017
> Test appointment - TBA
> Sat Test - TBA
> Approval - TBA
> Ceremony Invitation - TBA
> Ceremony date - TBA


Hi kratos,

I've applied on paper roughly around the same time that you did and I'm still waiting too! I haven't received any acknowledgements either. Where did you apply from?
Lets hope all goes well after recent changes.


----------



## Mish

shisa said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm worried! Is it normal not to receive any acknowledgment after applying on paper? I applied under ministerial discretion in Brisbane.
> 
> Eligible to apply - 10 March 2017
> Posted paper application - 10 March 2017
> Acknowledgment - TBA
> Test appointment - TBA
> Sat Test - TBA
> Approval - TBA
> Ceremony Invitation - TBA
> Ceremony date - TBA


You can always ring them and ask them.

As with anything that is posted by mail there is a risk that it gets lost in the mail.


----------



## shisa

Mish said:


> You can always ring them and ask them.
> 
> As with anything that is posted by mail there is a risk that it gets lost in the mail.


Thanks Mish, the application fee has been withdrawn from my bank account, I guess it means they received my application.


----------



## Mish

shisa said:


> The money has been withdrawn from my bank account, I guess it means they received my application.


That is good news then. It could just be that because you are applying under ministerial discretion that they need to see if they will accept it or not.

I am guessing that acknowledgement is acknowledging that it is a valid application.

There is no harm in ringing and asking but with the recent changes I would assume that the wait time might be a long time.


----------



## Gerrywins

Zamaussie said:


> Eligible to apply - 1st Feb 2017
> Applied online - 1st Feb 2017
> Acknowledgment email - 1st Feb 2017
> Email advising test appointment - TBA
> Sat Test - TBA
> Approval - TBA
> Ceremony Invitation - TBA
> Ceremony date (Regional NSW) - TBA


You lucky bugger. You managed to apply before the changes were announced last week. I just got granted my PR today....not sure what the process for citizenship is yet, due to recent changes.


----------



## Gerrywins

Just received my PR today....two hours ago. I think I need to sit down properly and read the new citizenship eligibility requirements.


----------



## Zamaussie

Gerrywins said:


> You lucky bugger. You managed to apply before the changes were announced last week. I just got granted my PR today....not sure what the process for citizenship is yet, due to recent changes.


 ...Yes indeed..and did my test and got the approval letter so just waiting for Invitation for the ceremony.

Congrats for your PR, a step closer to Citizenship even though the goal post has been moved again.


----------



## Qun2016

shxx said:


> I was eligible from early April and submitted 20 April given the new laws (I'm 12 months PR), Sydney. Interested to see how other people who are in the same boat go. It says that applications from 20 April will be under new laws but I could submit an application yesterday on the old rules.


Hi. I am on the same boat, application received on 20/4, called IBDP and they said new law is applied to my case, they may return the application with refund.


----------



## jal9873

Qun2016 said:


> Hi. I am on the same boat, application received on 20/4, called IBDP and they said new law is applied to my case, they may return the application with refund.


They actually said they will return your application with refund? Does this mean they're planning to stop accepting all applications until the new year?


----------



## jal9873

Does anyone know what happens to the applications that were submitted AFTER April 20th in terms of processing?

I'm confused as it says the legislation will be introduced at the end of the year yet apply to all applications that were submitted after April 20th.. Does this mean all applications submitted after April 20th will be placed on hold until new laws are passed? I don't understand how they are are expecting to apply laws that have not yet been introduced? Thanks guys!


----------



## moana11

Hello! Just want to know. How did you go with your application? Thank you


----------



## Dinkum

*Nearly there*

UPDATED TIMELINE - Council of the City of Sydney
Applied online & acknowledged - Thursday 22 December 2016
Email providing test appointment - 12 noon, Thursday 12 January 2017 (original test date 12 April 2017)
Test & interview - Sydney CBD - Monday 30 January 2017 (after 25 calls to get this earlier date)
Approval letter received - Monday 6 February 2017 (dated 30 January 2017)
Ceremony invitation email from Council - Monday 8 May 2017
Ceremony Date - Wednesday 31 May 2017

_ Not long now_


----------



## montu_seshil

update 2 (Melbourne - Wyndham City Council )

Eligible to apply – 20th May 2016
Applied online – 2nd Nov 2016
Acknowledgment email – 3rd Nov 2016
Sat Test - 18th Jan 2017
Application Approval later received - 30th Jan 2017
Ceremony Invitation - 04th May 2017
Ceremony date - 17th June 2017


----------



## kratos

shisa said:


> Hi kratos,
> 
> I've applied on paper roughly around the same time that you did and I'm still waiting too! I haven't received any acknowledgements either. Where did you apply from?
> Lets hope all goes well after recent changes.


Hi Shisha,

I applied online, and I am still waiting - havent heard anything since the receipt acknowledgement, have you?


----------



## kratos

jal9873 said:


> Does anyone know what happens to the applications that were submitted AFTER April 20th in terms of processing?
> 
> I'm confused as it says the legislation will be introduced at the end of the year yet apply to all applications that were submitted after April 20th.. Does this mean all applications submitted after April 20th will be placed on hold until new laws are passed? I don't understand how they are are expecting to apply laws that have not yet been introduced? Thanks guys!


It hasn't been spelt in black and white anywhere, but I believe the processing of the application will be delayed until the new Act has been read and run its course through both houses of Parliament. If Turnbull succeeds, the new Citizenship Act is likely to be made retrospectively applicable to include all applications lodged after his announcement (with the affect that a permanent resident will only be eligible for citizenship after four years on a permanent visa - and then this citizenship application will not have met the criteria for eligibility of the new Act).


----------



## shisa

kratos said:


> Hi Shisha,
> 
> I applied online, and I am still waiting - havent heard anything since the receipt acknowledgement, have you?


Hi kratos,

I applied from Brisbane and haven't heard anything either. Where did you apply from? This waiting thing is so frustrating!


----------



## kratos

Hi Shisha,

I've applied from Karratha, WA



shisa said:


> Hi kratos,
> 
> I applied from Brisbane and haven't heard anything either. Where did you apply from? This waiting thing is so frustrating!


----------



## FutureCitizen

UPDATED TIMELINE 
Applied Paper – 28 OCT 2016
Acknowledgement – 2 Nov 2016
Email Confirmation on Test Appointment – 25 Mar 2017
Current Visa: Subclass 200
Council: Canterbury
Immigration Office: Parramatta 
Test Date – 12/4/2017 / passed %100
Approval Letter – 9th of May but the date on the sheet was 4th of May
Ceremony Letter –?
Ceremony –?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

I got my ceremony invitation today for 13th June.

Oddly , even though I am in Brimbank Council area, the ceremony I have been invited to is in Melbourne CBD in Spring St, at 9.30am on a Tuesday morning, must be clearing backlog maybe?

19 Oct 2016 Applied online
19 Oct 2016 Acknowledgement
31 OCT 2016 Request for additional documents
31 Oct 2016 Advice of Appointment (16 Feb 2017)
1 Nov 2016 Appointment Rescheduled
2 Nov 2016 Test/Interview – require new NZ police clearance
8 Dec 2016,Supplied extra documents
14 Dec 2016 Application approved
22 May 2017 Ceremony invitation letter
13 Jun 2017 Ceremony


----------



## Mish

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> I got my ceremony invitation today for 13th June.
> 
> Oddly , even though I am in Brimbank Council area, the ceremony I have been invited to is in Melbourne CBD in Spring St, at 9.30am on a Tuesday morning, must be clearing backlog maybe?
> 
> 19 Oct 2016 Applied online
> 19 Oct 2016 Acknowledgement
> 31 OCT 2016 Request for additional documents
> 31 Oct 2016 Advice of Appointment (16 Feb 2017)
> 1 Nov 2016 Appointment Rescheduled
> 2 Nov 2016 Test/Interview - require new NZ police clearance
> 8 Dec 2016,Supplied extra documents
> 14 Dec 2016 Application approved
> 22 May 2017 Ceremony invitation letter
> 13 Jun 2017 Ceremony


Congrats!!

At a guess I would say that they don't have as many at the moment as they aren't processing the applications received from the announcement of the changes.


----------



## Oz2017

Mates,

I have applied for Australian Citizenship online on 8th May, the day I got eligible. My current eligibility is also covering the future residency requirement of being a PR for 4 years, as I landed in Oz as PR from day one.

What are the chances that my application get processed now itself?

Timelines:
========

8 May 2017 - PR with 4 year residency completed as PR only.
8 May 2017 Applied online
8 May 2017 Acknowledgement - Application submitted


----------



## Mish

Oz2017 said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have applied for Australian Citizenship online on 8th May, the day I got eligible. My current eligibility is also covering the future residency requirement of being a PR for 4 years, as I landed in Oz as PR from day one.
> 
> What are the chances that my application get processed now itself?
> 
> Timelines:
> ========
> 
> 8 May 2017 - PR with 4 year residency completed as PR only.
> 8 May 2017 Applied online
> 8 May 2017 Acknowledgement - Application submitted


I heard that they are not processing any applications since the announcement, however I wonder if because you are 4 years PR anyway if they will process those applications.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Mish said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> At a guess I would say that they don't have as many at the moment as they aren't processing the applications received from the announcement of the changes.


I found out from another source that the ceremony is an additional one that the DIBP puts on to clear backlogs in soume council areas.

Brimbank has 2 scheduled for June and 2 in July so they must be pretty backed up.


----------



## KelM

Out of interest, what does the citizenship test cover? When I did it there was no test involved back in 2006. Thank you.


----------



## camille

Here's mine - wyndham city council/VIC


Eligible to apply - 30 Jan 2017
Applied online - 30 Jan 2017
Acknowledgment email - 30 Jan 2017
Email advising test appointment - 11 Mar 2017
Sat test (Melbourne CBD) - 27 Mar 2017 (originally 03 Apr 2017)
Approval letter - 31 Mar 2017 (letter received 06 Apr 2017)
Ceremony invitation - 22 May 2017
Ceremony date (Melbourne CBD) - 09 June 2017


----------



## shisa

12345678910


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Well, I get the operation tomorrow morning and I'll be a dinky di Aussie


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

All done, ceremony this morning.

19 Oct 2016 Applied online
19 Oct 2016 Acknowledgement
31 OCT 2016 Request for additional documents
31 Oct 2016 Advice of Appointment (16 Feb 2017)
1 Nov 2016 Appointment Rescheduled
2 Nov 2016 Test/Interview – require new NZ police clearance
8 Dec 2016,Supplied extra documents
14 Dec 2016 Application approved
22 May 2017 Ceremony invitation received
13 Jun 2017 Ceremony
Brimbank Council but ceremony was DIBP organised one in the city.


----------



## shisa

Update on my timeline.

Eligible to apply – 10 March 2017
Posted paper application – 10 March 2017
(They returned my application on 20 March 2017 because of NAATI translation problems. I corrected and sent it back on 21 March 2017. Money was taken from my account on 24 March 2017.)
Council: Brisbane City
Acknowledgment – Didn't receive acknowledgment letter.
Email Confirmation on Test Appointment – 13 Jun 2017
Test appointment - 13 Sep 2017 (I'll try to change it, hopefully to a much sooner date!!)
Sat Test - TBA
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date - TBA

Also I applied under ministerial discretion 5.


----------



## anja-swe

Finally received my ceremony invitation today and thought I share, as it may be helpful for those who are waiting in the same council. I applied 3 weeks prior to the proposed changes and I am happy I did as I was eligible to apply in November 2016 but kept postponing it due to laziness. So happy I don't have to deal with any more visa applications  ... all my applications have been very straightforward and processed within a reasonable timeframe and I wish you all the very best with your applications! 

Eligible to apply – 25th November 2016
Applied online – 24th March 2017
Acknowledgment email – 24th March 2017
Email advising test appointment - 18th April 2017
Sat Test - 27th April (100%) (initial test was on 31st July but changed online)
Approval - 12th May 
Ceremony Invitation - 27th June (dated 21st of June) 
Ceremony date - 20th July (Maribyrnong, Melbourne)


----------



## naviharvi

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Applied for ministerial discretion on 18th of july.
> Reason was administrative error.
> Still waiting for any response.(Perth city)


Hi i have also applied for ministrial descretion ,did you get any response,i have applied in march no news yet,please let me know if you have any info


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,

Just wondering if the tests is difficult. I am still waiting for the new citizenship law to kick in hopefully not otherwise I have to wait 3 years more.


----------



## tinyoz

Hi
Have you heard from the department so far? Thanks for sharing



Oz2017 said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have applied for Australian Citizenship online on 8th May, the day I got eligible. My current eligibility is also covering the future residency requirement of being a PR for 4 years, as I landed in Oz as PR from day one.
> 
> What are the chances that my application get processed now itself?
> 
> Timelines:
> ========
> 
> 8 May 2017 - PR with 4 year residency completed as PR only.
> 8 May 2017 Applied online
> 8 May 2017 Acknowledgement - Application submitted


----------



## Shackybracky

Hi there. 

PERTH citizenship applicants. 

Just wondering if anyone else is having the same delays/waiting as us....
We applied for citizenship 20th Jan 2017 and still waiting to hear anything at all. This is 6 months down the line now! . I heard that usually by now you have at least a date for a test?. We are a normal application as in, married UK couple came over 4.5 years ago on a permanent visa, now have a 21 month old too. I have rung and the application is definitely in the system and they said they're not waiting on any more information, but its just taking soooo long (


----------



## marfar

FutureCitizen said:


> Applied Paper - 28 OCT 2016
> Acknowledgment - 2 Nov 2016
> Email Confirmation on Test Appointment - 25 Mar 2017
> Current Visa: Subclass 200
> Council: Canterbury
> Immigration Office: Parramatta
> Test Date - 12/4/2017 / passed %100
> Approval Letter - ?
> Ceremony Letter -?
> Ceremony -?


Hi FutureCitizen,
I am wondering Did you have your ceremony and if so When?


----------



## shisa

naviharvi said:


> Hi i have also applied for ministrial descretion ,did you get any response,i have applied in march no news yet,please let me know if you have any info


Hi naviharvi,

I also applied under ministerial discretion on 10 March 2017. I received an email for test appointment on 13 June 2017. My appointment is at 13 September 2017. You should have heard from them by now! Have you contacted them at all about this?


----------



## shisa

Update on my timeline.

Eligible to apply – 10 March 2017
Posted paper application – 10 March 2017
(They returned my application on 20 March 2017 because of NAATI translation problems. I corrected and sent it back on 21 March 2017. Money was taken from my account on 24 March 2017.)
Council: Brisbane City
Acknowledgment – Didn't receive acknowledgment letter.
Email Confirmation on Test Appointment – 13 Jun 2017
Test appointment - 13 Sep 2017 (After calling more than 40 times I couldn't get a sooner appointment!)
Sat Test - 13 Sep 2017/Passed 95%
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date - TBA

Also I applied under ministerial discretion 5.


----------



## Alexthia

Good morning to everyone. Just want to check to those who applied for au citizenship post 20th April, 2017. Have you received any notice from immigration as to when will be your test date or any messages on the progress of your application?


----------



## ahbee

Alexthia said:


> Good morning to everyone. Just want to check to those who applied for au citizenship post 20th April, 2017. Have you received any notice from immigration as to when will be your test date or any messages on the progress of your application?


I don't think you're not going to receive anything form IMMI until the new bill is sorted out. I believe everything is on hold at this stage


----------



## shisa

12345678910


----------



## shisa

Has anyone received approval letters recently?


----------



## kratos

Alexthia said:


> Good morning to everyone. Just want to check to those who applied for au citizenship post 20th April, 2017. Have you received any notice from immigration as to when will be your test date or any messages on the progress of your application?


My wife applied post April 20, and we got an email from DIBP on 21 Oct stating the below excerpt:

_Citizenship applications received on and after 20 April 2017

On 20 April 2017, the Australian Government announced the strengthening of requirements for Australian citizenship.

On 18 October 2017, the Government proposed amendments to the legislation so only applications lodged on and after 1 July 2018 will be assessed against the new criteria, subject to the passage of legislation through the Australian Parliament.

This means that your application will be assessed against the existing eligibility criteria for Australian citizenship._


----------



## NCochrane

Mine

Eligible to apply - 31 Dec 2016
Applied online - 20 March 2017
Acknowledgment email - 20 March 2017
Email advising test appointment - never got an email only letter in the post 10 May 2017
Sat test (Perth CBD) - 11 Oct 2017 could not get an earlier date such a long wait period from receiving test date to actual sitting though.
Approval letter - 17 Oct 2017 
Ceremony invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (Perth, Victoria Park) - TBA

The email system for me never worked only got a acknowledgment email all other was letters by post even the immi account only says status received to date.

I'm hoping for Australia day as I am getting married in the US in Feb 2018 and will be staying there a few months before coming back home


----------



## NCochrane

Yes i got mine the 27th of October 2017 the actual approval though was 17 Oct 2017


----------



## shisa

NCochrane said:


> Yes i got mine the 27th of October 2017 the actual approval though was 17 Oct 2017


Congrats NCochrane.


----------



## e_wolfe

My wife applied yesterday. With the huge backlog of applications I guess we will be waiting for quite some time......

Eligible to apply – 5th Nov 2017
Applied online – 5th Nov 2017
Acknowledgement email – 5th Nov 2017
Email advising test appointment - TBA
Sat Test - TBA
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date (Queanbeyan-Palerang) - TBA


----------



## Depressedfish

Looking for some advice. I am eligible to apply for citizenship soon so I called to see when I am eligible to apply, but on two different occasions the agents give me a very different eligibility date (one was 08/11 and the other was 29/11) and I am now confused as to which date I should follow, has anyone had this situation before?

Unfortunately I am a NZ citizen so it bypass the normal residency test on the online application form. On the form it tells me in bold text that it cannot check for my eligibility as I am a NZ citizen and I should only apply if I am eligible, so I am a bit stuck.

I know I could just wait it out until the end of November, but are very keen to apply asap given the huge backlog, would appreciate if anyone could provide some advice on how to proceed.


----------



## shisa

A new spreadsheet is created in One Drive.

https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx...=file,xlsx&app=Excel&authkey=!APu7knBUDAAjHQw


----------



## jtananki

I have applied my citizenship after 20 April and got a reply. Here is my timeline
Update on my timeline.

Eligible to apply - 21 March 2017
Applied online - 28 April 2017
Acknowledgment email - 28 April 2017
Email advising test appointment - 23 November 2017
Sat test - 1 December 2017 (Coffs Harbour Location)
Citizenship Approval - 04 December 2017 ( On immi website) 
Approval letter - TBA
Ceremony invitation - TBA
Ceremony date - TBA


There are 4 more other people along with me on the test date who have applied after 20 April.


----------



## Marianina

Still waiting as well..

Eligible to apply - 11 Jan 2017
Applied online - 03 Mar 2017
Acknowledgment email - 03 Mar 2017
Email advising test appointment - 16 Mar 2017
Sat & passed test (Parramatta) - 25 Oct 2017
Approval letter - ?
Ceremony invitation - ?
Ceremony date (Hawkesbury Council, Sydney) - ?


----------



## kratos

An update of my complete timeline

Eligible to apply – 04 Jan 2017
Online application submitted – 14 March 2017
Acknowledgement – 15 March 2017
Test appointment notification - 12 Oct 2017
Original Test appointment - 18 Oct 2017
Rescheduled Test appointment - 20 Oct 2017

After passing the test, I was given a letter saying that I will be notified in due course about the outcome of my application, after all the assessment was complete. They specifically state in the letter that no time frame can be provided for how long it would take to process the application from here on.

Letter of Citizenship Grant - 17 Nov 2017 (This letter stated that I was granted citizenship, and I will be receiving another letter from my council to elaborate more on the citizenship ceremony and date)

Ceremony Invitation - 19 Dec 2017 (from local council)
Ceremony date - 26 Jan 2018


----------



## shisa

kratos said:


> An update of my complete timeline
> 
> Eligible to apply - 04 Jan 2017
> Online application submitted - 14 March 2017
> Acknowledgement - 15 March 2017
> Test appointment notification - 12 Oct 2017
> Original Test appointment - 18 Oct 2017
> Rescheduled Test appointment - 20 Oct 2017
> 
> After passing the test, I was given a letter saying that I will be notified in due course about the outcome of my application, after all the assessment was complete. They specifically state in the letter that no time frame can be provided for how long it would take to process the application from here on.
> 
> Letter of Citizenship Grant - 17 Nov 2017 (This letter stated that I was granted citizenship, and I will be receiving another letter from my council to elaborate more on the citizenship ceremony and date)
> 
> Ceremony Invitation - 19 Dec 2017 (from local council)
> Ceremony date - 26 Jan 2018


Congrats kratos.


----------



## DG13

Hi, 
I applied citizenship application in early Feb 2017, applied in Sydney, local council is Parramatta. These are my time line.

Council: Parramatta council, Sydney

Early Feb 2017: Online application

17/02/2017: 1st email for citizenship test appointment (Test on 15/03/2017 Newcastle DHS office). Email was sent to an old email address which I didn't mention this old email at all on application, I wasn't aware of this email at all.

16/03/2017: 2nd email for citizenship test appointment (Test on 04/04/2017 New castle DHS office) same as above I wasn't aware of this email.

07/04/2017: 3rd email for citizenship test appointment (Test on 22/06/2017 Parramatta office). Retrieved my old email password, discovered all three emails from immigration. Had to reschedule test due to travelling.

03/07/2017: Sat test at Parramatta office. 100% score. No letter/notification given after exam.

Letter of approval/grant: ?

Invitation for ceremony: ?

Ceremony: ?

Has anyone waited that long to receive approval letter after exam?


----------



## Mimamasalha

hi guys for citizenship documents and under residential requirements they asking for letters of water/electricity bills or rent what if none of above are under my name what would proof my residency?


----------



## shisa

Mimamasalha said:


> hi guys for citizenship documents and under residential requirements they asking for letters of water/electricity bills or rent what if none of above are under my name what would proof my residency?


Hi,
Maybe a bank statement with your name and address or ID card (driver's license, adult proof of age card,...) that has your current address on the back.


----------



## itsthenickster

*Citizenship status 2018*

Lodged Application Online - 24 Nov 2016
Email advising test appointment - 15 Dec 2016
Citizenship Test (Parramatta) - 22 June 2017 - took a while because I told Immigration I went for holidays in April
Approval letter - 12 Dec 2017
Ceremony invitation - Waiting
Ceremony date (Blacktown City Council) - Waiting

It was 12 months from lodgement to just approval.

Global processing time says 14 months FROM LODGEMENT TO CEREMONY, well turns out it's gonna be more than that.

I'm assuming there's a long waiting line for the ceremony especially at Blacktown Council because of how extremely multicultural this council is.


----------



## Marianina

Hi, I've just found out that in December last year, the DIBP was reorganized into the Department of Home Affairs. I'm speculating that this may cause even longer waiting times for everybody. 

Patience is truly a virtue.



itsthenickster said:


> Lodged Application Online - 24 Nov 2016
> Email advising test appointment - 15 Dec 2016
> Citizenship Test (Parramatta) - 22 June 2017 - took a while because I told Immigration I went for holidays in April
> Approval letter - 12 Dec 2017
> Ceremony invitation - Waiting
> Ceremony date (Blacktown City Council) - Waiting
> 
> It was 12 months from lodgement to just approval.
> 
> Global processing time says 14 months FROM LODGEMENT TO CEREMONY, well turns out it's gonna be more than that.
> 
> I'm assuming there's a long waiting line for the ceremony especially at Blacktown Council because of how extremely multicultural this council is.


----------



## wishful

some updates

Applied online: 21 Apr 2017
Appointment letter: 16 Jan 2018
Test (Melbourne): 13 Feb 2018


----------



## Eizzi

The wheels are finally turning.

I'll see you there, Wishful!

Applied online: 20 Apr 2017
Appointment letter: 16 Jan 2018
Test (Melbourne): 13 Feb 2018


----------



## wishful

wishful said:


> some updates
> 
> Applied online: 21 Apr 2017
> Appointment letter: 16 Jan 2018
> Test (Melbourne): 13 Feb 2018


Test Rescheduled (Melbourne): 5 Feb 2018 (Passed)
Approved (Immi Account): 5 Feb 2018


----------



## Amandy

Hey all, 

So, IMMI should be starting with the MAY 2017 applications now???

Any updates on where they are at now?


----------



## Mimamasalha

thank you shisa 
again i am still confused in my online application for the family members section they ask to provide all family members incl deceased persons do we have to ? like even step brothers/sisters? i am separated but still didnt apply for my divorce yet do i have to provide my ex partner's details as well??


----------



## wishful

wishful said:


> Test Rescheduled (Melbourne): 5 Feb 2018 (Passed)
> Approved (Immi Account): 5 Feb 2018


Approval Mail (via post): 12 Feb 2018 (received) / 5 Feb 2018 (dated)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Good luck tomorrow, Eizzi!  

I'll be joining the ranks here in about a month and a half (YAY!) 

QUESTION: Let's say I got my PR grant letter on April 6 2017. (I didn't, but let's pretend.) I've been here longer than 4 years already and time out of the country has only been like 5 weeks so not a concern at all. Can I apply for citizenship on April 6 2018 exactly, when I hit one year as PR, or do I have to wait until April 7? Anyone know? I know, I'm laughing at myself while I'm posting this. I just am not one to wait to get things done!  Especially not with a 7 month old - if I don't do it right away I might forget!


----------



## Marianina

Update:

Application Approved: 16 Feb 2018 
(Notification via Immi acct)
Ceremony invitation: ?
Ceremony date (Hawkesbury Council, Sydney) - ?



Marianina said:


> Still waiting as well..
> 
> Eligible to apply - 11 Jan 2017
> Applied online - 03 Mar 2017
> Acknowledgment email - 03 Mar 2017
> Email advising test appointment - 16 Mar 2017
> Sat & passed test (Parramatta) - 25 Oct 2017
> Approval letter - ?
> Ceremony invitation - ?
> Ceremony date (Hawkesbury Council, Sydney) - ?


----------



## jjs6791

Bumping this thread with my information

Eligible to apply - 6 Feb 2018
Applied online - 6 Feb 2018
Acknowledgment email - 6 Feb 2018
Email advising test appointment - ?
Sat & passed test - ?
Approval letter - ?
Ceremony invitation - ?
Ceremony date = ?


----------



## JandE

For those people who NEED citizenship quickly, and can provide a *genuine reason* for express processing, it can be possible, although with some extra costs involved, and probably extra travel to other offices.

My timeline a few years ago:
Citizenship Application submitted 27th October 2011.
• _Requested alternative test location options_
Citizenship test was taken on 28th November 2011.
• _Requested alternative Ceremony location options_
Citizenship Ceremony was held on 21st December 2011.
Applied for Passport 21st December 2011.
• _Contacted by Passport Office 3 hours later saying passport was ready to collect_.
Passport picked up 22nd December 2011.​
Just over 4 hours from the Citizenship ceremony to having the passport available for pickup. But, 25 years after migrating to Australia!!! Sometimes I delay things, sometimes I speed them up. (_Not sure I can do that for my wife though_)

But, you must provide a genuine and acceptable reason. This does not apply for most applications.

If you hold another countries current passport, you may not be able to supply a good enough reason.


----------



## Eizzi

Eligible: April 15 2017
Applied: April 20 2017 (doh!)
Acknowledgement: June 12 2017
(Bill scrapped: Oct 18 2017)
Process resuming acknowledgement: Oct 21 2017
Test invite: Jan 16 2018
Test: Feb 13 2018
Acknowledgment: Feb 20 2018
Ceremony invite: Feb 28 2018
Ceremony: Mar 22 2018 (Moreland)

I'm due to travel overseas a few days after my ceremony, but I'll just travel on my Brit passport and deal with any delays/questions on re-entry. Meh.

The end of a long process is in sight!


----------



## Dayvt

Eizzi said:


> I'm due to travel overseas a few days after my ceremony, but I'll just travel on my Brit passport and deal with any delays/questions on re-entry. Meh.


Congrats

Id just check if you can definitely do that, as I thought you had to leave using your Australian passport.

We were in a similar position when my wife got hers and we had to fast track an Aussie passport


----------



## Eizzi

Dayvt said:


> Congrats
> 
> Id just check if you can definitely do that, as I thought you had to leave using your Australian passport.
> 
> We were in a similar position when my wife got hers and we had to fast track an Aussie passport


Thanks!

The ceremony email comes with this info:

_As an Australian citizen you should depart from and return to Australia on an Australian passport. Australian citizens seeking to enter Australia on another country's passport may experience delays._

Which makes it sound like it's going to cause problems but not that it's impossible. Looking at fast tracking it doesn't appear I have time. It needs 2 business days and I only have 1.

I'd delay my ceremony but my Dad is visiting from the UK for a few days before going to stay with his dad in S.Australia. The ceremony falls on one of the days he's here, which is too good of an opportunity to pass up on.


----------



## JandE

Eizzi said:


> Which makes it sound like it's going to cause problems but not that it's impossible. Looking at fast tracking it doesn't appear I have time. It needs 2 business days and I only have 1.


It might be worth trying. My first passport was ready for collection the same day that I applied. In person at the Brisbane passport office.

By co-incidence, my daughter had to get hers renewed quickly last year, as the airline refused her leaving due to only 3 months left on her passport.
She got a renewed passport, from child to adult, the following day, same day processing, again at Brisbane Passport office.

It can be done, maybe more often than we think.


----------



## Eizzi

JandE said:


> It might be worth trying. My first passport was ready for collection the same day that I applied. In person at the Brisbane passport office.
> 
> By co-incidence, my daughter had to get hers renewed quickly last year, as the airline refused her leaving due to only 3 months left on her passport.
> She got a renewed passport, from child to adult, the following day, same day processing, again at Brisbane Passport office.
> 
> It can be done, maybe more often than we think.


Ooh ok, thanks. The way the website is worded, sounds like you can only go through the passport office if you've got an urgent or compelling reason. While mine would class as urgent, the simple solution is to delay my ceremony, so aren't they likely just to tell me to do that?

In what circumstances were you able to go to the office? I'll give them a call tomorrow and find out.


----------



## JandE

Eizzi said:


> Ooh ok, thanks. The way the website is worded, sounds like you can only go through the passport office if you've got an urgent or compelling reason. While mine would class as urgent, the simple solution is to delay my ceremony, so aren't they likely just to tell me to do that?
> 
> In what circumstances were you able to go to the office? I'll give them a call tomorrow and find out.


I agree with your thinking, and it was what I thought when my daughter had a problem, but I told her to ring and try, as you never know. And she was allowed to do it.

Mine was 7 years ago now, and I can't recall exactly, but I needed a holiday and I said I wanted to travel as an Australian. I might have just been lucky.

I feel it is worth asking.


----------



## Eizzi

JandE said:


> I agree with your thinking, and it was what I thought when my daughter had a problem, but I told her to ring and try, as you never know. And she was allowed to do it.
> 
> Mine was 7 years ago now, and I can't recall exactly, but I needed a holiday and I said I wanted to travel as an Australian. I might have just been lucky.
> 
> I feel it is worth asking.


Oh for sure, worth a shot. I called this morning and the guy said that while it may be back same day, he couldn't guarantee nor recommend going in with an appointment, since that process usually takes 2 days. My concern with attempting this is that if it does take the full 2 and I'm not around to collect the passport, is it ok sitting there for a month while I'm overseas? This is a question I didn't think to ask.

So. Now home affairs are calling me back (I'm in a queue but not on hold while I wait, hurrah!) to advise what could happen if I travel on Brit passport. If it holds me up on the way back in, so be it. Don't want to miss a flight out though.

Or I just move the ceremony. But that would be a real shame for my Dad.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JandE

Eizzi said:


> Oh for sure, worth a shot. I called this morning and the guy said that while it may be back same day, he couldn't guarantee nor recommend going in with an appointment, since that process usually takes 2 days.


I know it is no guarantee, but with my two experiences, my one in 2011, I was told to collect the next day, but I got a message at about 4pm the same day to say it was ready for collection. It was an hour each way trip, so I left it till the next day.
My daughter was also told probably next day, but was also able to collect the same day, as she was still in the city shopping, when she got the message..

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ahbee

*Citizenship test date*

Here's an update of my citizenship application. Finally received a letter regarding the test date last week....

Application online : 30 July 2017
Acknowledgement by email : 30 July 2017
Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : 8 Mar 2018
Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 1 May 2018

Good Luck everyone ^_^


----------



## Alexthia

Application online: 5-Sep-17
Acknowledgement by email : 5 Sep 2017
Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : ???

Have a colleague (British) here applied on May 2017 but still got no appointment..


----------



## nsj

Application online and Acknowledgement : 19 Oct 2017 
NO correspondence .......?


----------



## Dayvt

I applied 30th October and nothing either (British citizen applying in Sydney).

From others it seems as though they are currently working through applications submitted between May to July.



nsj said:


> Application online and Acknowledgement : 19 Oct 2017
> NO correspondence .......?


----------



## Mk83

Applied onilne 30th of october 2017.
Nothing yet .


----------



## jjs6791

jjs6791 said:


> Bumping this thread with my information
> 
> Eligible to apply - 6 Feb 2018
> Applied online - 6 Feb 2018
> Acknowledgment email - 6 Feb 2018
> Email advising test appointment - 27 Mar 2018
> Sat & passed test - 24 May 2018
> Approval letter - 9 July 2018
> Ceremony invitation - ?
> Ceremony date = ?


updated my information


----------



## MaxPower

Wife -

Applied online - 21 June 2017
Test appointment email - 9 March 2018
Test appointment date - 4 May 2018
Test rescheduled to - 21 March 2018 (passed 100%)
Approval - ?????
Melbourne Office


----------



## ahbee

Good to hear that Max. Was that just a simple test ??? hahaha


----------



## ahbee

jjs6791 said:


> updated my information


Wow..that's pretty fast !!! Which state are you in ?


----------



## MaxPower

ahbee said:


> Good to hear that Max. Was that just a simple test ??? hahaha


She spent the whole weekend doing all these online practice tests and learning what the white in the Torres Strait Island flag means and all the intricacies of the Australian Constitution

And in the end she finishes the thing in less than 5 minutes with questions like

What is the capital of Queensland?
What do we celebrate on January 26?
What date is ANZAC Day?
What is the name of the National Anthem?

etc

Then she complained all the way home in the car about wasting her weekend


----------



## ahbee

hahaha...sound good then !!!

By the way if I have to change the test date is the link as below the correct one?

https://appointments.border.gov.au/login ???

Tks again


----------



## MaxPower

yes that is the link to change appointments

I found that there is normally lots of appointments available for the next working day


----------



## ahbee

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Woo, application submitted as of just now! The (as usual) confusing wording on the application made it sound like I may have to provide police checks again for other countries I've lived in? I haven't lived anywhere else since I moved to Australia. Anyone know?


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Woo, application submitted as of just now! The (as usual) confusing wording on the application made it sound like I may have to provide police checks again for other countries I've lived in? I haven't lived anywhere else since I moved to Australia. Anyone know?


It is since you were granted PR.

Interesting enough I have heard of a few people saying they are doing security checks on them (after their test date).


----------



## ahbee

Tks Mish.

Just one more thing . Do I need to bring a photo for the interview ?? I have read through my email but seems like it doesn't mention anything about photo. Tks


----------



## Mish

ahbee said:


> Tks Mish.
> 
> Just one more thing . Do I need to bring a photo for the interview ?? I have read through my email but seems like it doesn't mention anything about photo. Tks


We haven't gotten that far - 6 weeks till he applies. However, better to be safe than sorry and take it with you.


----------



## shisa

ahbee said:


> Tks Mish.
> 
> Just one more thing . Do I need to bring a photo for the interview ?? I have read through my email but seems like it doesn't mention anything about photo. Tks


Hi ahbee,

They'll take a picture of you on the interview. You don't need to bring one. It was like this in my case.


----------



## ahbee

shisa said:


> Hi ahbee,
> 
> They'll take a picture of you on the interview. You don't need to bring one. It was like this in my case.


Hi Shisa

Tks for that.


----------



## bma

Three friends (2 from QLD and 1 in NSW) applied for citizenship on 6 June 2017.

QLD friend #1 timeline:
Application online : 6 June 2017
Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
Request for additional documents: 6 November 2017
Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : 23 November 2017
Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 6 December 2017
Citizenship Approved: 27 February 2018
Waiting for ceremony

QLD friend #2 timeline: same but without a request for extra documents (approved in Feb 2018)

NSW friend #3
Application online : 6 June 2017
Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
No words from Immi yet... 

Have they forgotten about the friend #3?


----------



## Mish

bma said:


> Three friends (2 from QLD and 1 in NSW) applied for citizenship on 6 June 2017.
> 
> QLD friend #1 timeline:
> Application online : 6 June 2017
> Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
> Request for additional documents: 6 November 2017
> Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : 23 November 2017
> Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 6 December 2017
> Citizenship Approved: 27 February 2018
> Waiting for ceremony
> 
> QLD friend #2 timeline: same but without a request for extra documents (approved in Feb 2018)
> 
> NSW friend #3
> Application online : 6 June 2017
> Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
> No words from Immi yet...
> 
> Have they forgotten about the friend #3?


Each location is different. It is due with the availability of testing dates and then after the date of testing, availability of citizenship ceremonies in their council.

I doubt they have forgotten about your NSW. From what I know NSW has a lot of applications. I saw a post on Facebook the other day about someone from NSW and they applied in April 2017 and they did their test only in this week (April) - they were notified in March. If they follow the same time line your friend should hear something within the next few months.


----------



## bma

Mish said:


> Each location is different. It is due with the availability of testing dates and then after the date of testing, availability of citizenship ceremonies in their council.
> 
> I doubt they have forgotten about your NSW. From what I know NSW has a lot of applications. I saw a post on Facebook the other day about someone from NSW and they applied in April 2017 and they did their test only in this week (April) - they were notified in March. If they follow the same time line your friend should hear something within the next few months.


Thank you, Mish. I thought this could have been the case. We were all looking forward to receiving the citizenship together, so we're a bit disappointed that it won't happen. All the best to everyone!


----------



## MaxPower

Read on another forum (that in Vic at least), some people are getting their approvals on the same day as their test while others seem to have to wait (weeks & months) for approval (depends on the case officer) ... hardly fair, but that's the Immigration Department I guess!


----------



## Mish

MaxPower said:


> Read on another forum (that in Vic at least), some people are getting their approvals on the same day as their test while others seem to have to wait (weeks & months) for approval (depends on the case officer) ... hardly fair, but that's the Immigration Department I guess!


Some people are waiting on security checks from what I read. I would have thought that they were all done before they granted the PR.


----------



## ahbee

Just a quick note to let everyone know that I passed my citizenship test today !!
YOHO!!! 
What a relief !!

Good luck to those who still waiting or preparing for their test ^_^


----------



## shisa

ahbee said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I passed my citizenship test today !!
> YOHO!!!
> What a relief !!
> 
> Good luck to those who still waiting or preparing for their test ^_^


Congrats. Have you checked your IMMI account to see if you have been approved already?


----------



## ahbee

Thanks Shisa
No, never know I can check through my IMMI account. I think I need to wait for the approval letter ??


----------



## shisa

ahbee said:


> Thanks Shisa
> No, never know I can check through my IMMI account. I think I need to wait for the approval letter ??


Yes, you need to wait for approval letter, but you can check your IMMI account to see if your status changed from received to approved.


----------



## ahbee

Just check same status : Application received


----------



## bma

Update on QLD friends: Citizenship ceremony on 16 May 2018.



bma said:


> Three friends (2 from QLD and 1 in NSW) applied for citizenship on 6 June 2017.
> 
> QLD friend #1 timeline:
> Application online : 6 June 2017
> Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
> Request for additional documents: 6 November 2017
> Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : 23 November 2017
> Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 6 December 2017
> Citizenship Approved: 27 February 2018
> Waiting for ceremony
> 
> QLD friend #2 timeline: same but without a request for extra documents (approved in Feb 2018)
> 
> NSW friend #3
> Application online : 6 June 2017
> Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
> No words from Immi yet...
> 
> Have they forgotten about the friend #3?


----------



## Mish

bma said:


> Update on QLD friends: Citizenship ceremony on 16 May 2018.


What council are they? For example: Brisbane City Council, Logan council etc


----------



## bma

Mish said:


> What council are they? For example: Brisbane City Council, Logan council etc


Gold Coast City Council.

Their home is in postcode 4225 QLD on the border with Tweed Heads NSW, the test was across the border in Tweed Heads NSW, and the ceremony is in Bundall - Gold Coast (30 km away).


----------



## taytay

ahbee said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I passed my citizenship test today !!
> YOHO!!!
> What a relief !!
> 
> Good luck to those who still waiting or preparing for their test ^_^


Congrats ahbee! How did you go with the photo? My wife just applied and it says you need to take originals of all documents scanned with the application to the interview. I thought that would include the photo.


----------



## ahbee

Thank you taytay. No I didn't bring any photo. They will take one for you instead. Actually I wasn't ask for any photo


----------



## mattb

Hi all, thought I would share my timeline. Newcastle , NSW.

Applied 27th July 2017
Test Date 29th November 2017
Approved 6th December 2017
Ceremony letter received and booked for 2nd May 2018


----------



## DanilKa

*Citizenship timeline*

Eligible to apply - 02-Nov-2017
Applied online - 03-Nov-2017
Acknowledgment email - 03-Nov-2017 (10-14 month processing time advised)
Email advising test appointment - 
Sat & passed test (Brisbane)
Approval letter 
Ceremony invite
Ceremony date

Called and asked if OK to leave while waiting for the test - yes, just let us know dates; you will not get the citizenship granted while outside of the country. 
Anyone with troubles/delay of the citizenship due to travel? Tnx!


----------



## itsthenickster

Update on my Citizenship Ceremony

Invitation received 10 April 2018
Citizenship Ceremony 10 May 2018

Blacktown Council

I've waited months for this.


----------



## wishful

wishful said:


> Test Rescheduled (Melbourne): 5 Feb 2018 (Passed)
> Approved (Immi Account): 5 Feb 2018


Finally!!!

Applied online: 21 Apr 2017
Appointment letter: 16 Jan 2018
Test (Melbourne): 13 Feb 2018
Test Rescheduled (Melbourne): 5 Feb 2018 (Passed)
Approved (Immi Account): 5 Feb 2018
Ceremony Invite: 26-Apr-2018 (email)
Ceremony: 21-May-2018 (Wyndham City)


----------



## shisa

Congrats, itsthenickster and wishful. You're close to the end of your citizenship journey.


----------



## Dayvt

Processing times have creeped up again.
75% = 13 months 
90% = 16 months


----------



## shisa

Dayvt said:


> Processing times have creeped up again.
> 75% = 13 months
> 90% = 16 months


This is ridicules! It's a moving target. 
I hit 13 months from application a couple of days ago.


----------



## JandE

shisa said:


> This is ridicules! It's a moving target.
> I hit 13 months from application a couple of days ago.


Those times are not targets, they are actual times from the last recorded period.

Times may go up and down depending on many factors, number of applications, difficulties with applications, etc.


----------



## alimac23

Hi All,

I submitted my citizenship application on the 27th of this month, I was hoping the processing times were going to be shorter for citizenship but it doesn't look that way.

All good, the PR was the major hurdle so I'm happy to sit back and wait for Citizenship.


----------



## MaxPower

JandE said:


> Those times are not targets, they are actual times from the last recorded period.
> 
> Times may go up and down depending on many factors, number of applications, difficulties with applications, etc.


Problem is you can't complain to the DIBP about your application until it passes the (now) 16 month period


----------



## shisa

MaxPower said:


> Problem is you can't complain to the DIBP about your application until it passes the (now) 16 month period


That's exactly what I meant by the moving target, thanks for pointing it out mate.


----------



## Alexthia

Hello guys, I just received appointment letter for interview and exam. I lodged my application on 5th Sep, 2017. Exam and interview date is 22 May, 2018. Though its a bit slow but its definitely moving. Good luck to all.


----------



## Dayvt

Alexthia said:


> Hello guys, I just received appointment letter for interview and exam. I lodged my application on 5th Sep, 2017. Exam and interview date is 22 May, 2018. Though its a bit slow but its definitely moving. Good luck to all.


Congrats. Out of interest, what city did you apply in?


----------



## Alexthia

Dayvt said:


> Congrats. Out of interest, what city did you apply in?


Im from Perth..how about you?


----------



## Dayvt

Alexthia said:


> Dayvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Out of interest, what city did you apply in?
> 
> 
> 
> Im from Perth..how about you?
Click to expand...

Sydney. I applied end of October so I'll be surprised if I hear within the year


----------



## Alexthia

Dayvt said:


> Sydney. I applied end of October so I'll be surprised if I hear within the year


i believe you will get an appointment by end of this month...


----------



## Ashkun

Application 1-Sep-2017
Interview letter:5-Mar-2018
Test: 28-Mar-2018
Ceremony-May-2018
Same time I applied for my wife but no response on her application. Anyone else in the group experienced same .


----------



## rhodered

Finally gonna take my test in 12 days...
Applied: 21 Nov 2017
appointment letter :30-4-18
test date: 14-5-18


----------



## Dayvt

Hello,
What cities are you in?


Ashkun said:


> Application 1-Sep-2017
> Interview letter:5-Mar-2018
> Test: 28-Mar-2018
> Ceremony-May-2018
> Same time I applied for my wife but no response on her application. Anyone else in the group experienced same .





rhodered said:


> Finally gonna take my test in 12 days...
> Applied: 21 Nov 2017
> appointment letter :30-4-18
> test date: 14-5-18


----------



## varunczar

Dayvt said:


> Sydney. I applied end of October so I'll be surprised if I hear within the year


You should hear back from them soon. I'm in Sydney too and this is my timeline

Application 18-Oct-2017
Interview Email:30-Apr-2018
Test: 03-May-2018
Approval: 03-May-2018
Invitation to the ceremony: ?
Ceremony: ?


----------



## Valentine1981

Feels like absolutely forever since I was on here!! 

Applied citizenship 24th October 2017
Received test date 24th April 2018

I take my test on Wednesday 9th May!!!

Moved to QLD 8 months ago so citizenship application was processed through Brisbane....


----------



## itsthenickster

Update on my Citizenship:

Received ceremony invitation 10 April 2018
Citizenship ceremony 10 May 2018 Blacktown Council

Greatest day ever! I have lodged my passport application. Good luck to the rest of you ^_^



itsthenickster said:


> Lodged Application Online - 24 Nov 2016
> Email advising test appointment - 15 Dec 2016
> Citizenship Test (Parramatta) - 22 June 2017 - took a while because I told Immigration I went for holidays in April
> Approval letter - 12 Dec 2017
> Ceremony invitation - Waiting
> Ceremony date (Blacktown City Council) - Waiting
> 
> It was 12 months from lodgement to just approval.
> 
> Global processing time says 14 months FROM LODGEMENT TO CEREMONY, well turns out it's gonna be more than that.
> 
> I'm assuming there's a long waiting line for the ceremony especially at Blacktown Council because of how extremely multicultural this council is.


----------



## rockinteddy90

Apply citizenship by post: 16 Feb 2018
Received Application : 27 Feb 2018
Email of Confirmation : 26 April 2018
Test/Interview : 22 May 2018

Anyone here had a hard time with their exam?


----------



## rockinteddy90

I'm really nervous and scared. How hard is the test? 😢 Anyone can share their experience how you go with your exams. Please someone enlighten me.

Thank you


----------



## rhodered

had my test today...finished in 3 minutes 45 seconds 100%...just download apps on play store and practice and the questions on apps are same as test.


----------



## rhodered

had test today
application acknowledged dec 21st 2018
email for test sent may 2nd
test taken today may 14th
passed 100%
waiting for ceremony date now


----------



## rockinteddy90

Congrats on passing your exam. What app did you use? There's a lot of apps and I'm not sure which one to download.


----------



## rhodered

go to google play store and download:
Australian citizenship test 2018
Australian citizenship test (picture shows holding a passport)

I downloaded 3 and they all kinda ask the same questions which were all on the test...but best to download at least 3 and practice practiced practice and read pages 1-33 of "our common bond" everything yo need to know is on that...like I said I passed 100% in under 4 minutes if you studyits a simple test.


----------



## rockinteddy90

Thanks you so much. 👌


----------



## saneeshjy

*sunny*

hi friends,

I have lodged my application for the citizenship in 9 Nov 2019, no email yet , i have a doubt that my passport had already expired after putting the application, I don't know if that could be the reason or at the time of application we planned to apply for my wife as well and gave her name as well , but later we have decided not applying for her ,and didn't put the application., could someone help me with it pls?


----------



## Valentine1981

rhodered said:


> had my test today...finished in 3 minutes 45 seconds 100%...just download apps on play store and practice and the questions on apps are same as test.


Same...I took 4 minutes to get 100% and that's only because I went back through all my questions to double check the answer before I submitted


----------



## JandE

Valentine1981 said:


> Same...I took 4 minutes to get 100% and that's only because I went back through all my questions to double check the answer before I submitted


Do you remember which questions you got?


----------



## rockinteddy90

I think we're all gonna get random questions. That's what I thought.


----------



## imran_razz

I have arrived in Australia with 190 Visa on 27 June 2104 and will be eligible to apply for Aus citizenship on 27 June 2018. I intend to apply on this date, Got few queries. Your help in this regard is highly appreciated. 

a. I will be leaving Australia for a month in August 2018. Will this be a problem? Could this potentially delay my citizenship application outcome? Are there any restrictions? Some people are telling me I should not leave Australia while my citizenship application is under review.
b. What is the usual processing time for citizenship application?
c.Do my documents need to be certified by a JP if I apply online or just the scanned copies of originals are fine? Thanks.


----------



## Mish

imran_razz said:


> I have arrived in Australia with 190 Visa on 27 June 2104 and will be eligible to apply for Aus citizenship on 27 June 2018. I intend to apply on this date, Got few queries. Your help in this regard is highly appreciated.
> 
> a. I will be leaving Australia for a month in August 2018. Will this be a problem? Could this potentially delay my citizenship application outcome? Are there any restrictions? Some people are telling me I should not leave Australia while my citizenship application is under review.
> b. What is the usual processing time for citizenship application?
> c.Do my documents need to be certified by a JP if I apply online or just the scanned copies of originals are fine? Thanks.


1/ You put on the application when you are leaving Australia and for how long you will be gone. It will only delay the application if you will be out when they organise the test date. From what I have seen test dates are around 6 months from application. However, I have heard that you cannot leave Australia after the test date, but I am not sure if that is true or not since I haven't looked into that part as it won't affect us.

2/ 75% within 14 months and 90% within 16 months

3/ Colour scanned of the original is okay


----------



## Tachibana

Hi I know this is older post but need some help. My husband applying for citizenship. Been PR for 30 years but when he put in trips outside of Australia in last 30 years, culminative time spent in his home country exceeded 90 days (although he never spent more than 90 days + at one time) and online form came up with penal certificate required. It is very difficult for him to get penal certificate from his country of origin due to a number of reasons. Considering he has never lived in his home country for 30 plus years is there anyway to proceed with online application without it? He is applyinb using 1290 60 years plus form.


----------



## Valentine1981

JandE said:


> Do you remember which questions you got?


3 of my questions were on the flags...

e.g. which flag is red white and blue...which flag is red black yellow..

when do we celebrate Australia day

who is the head of state of Australia

who makes up the opposition in Australian parliament

what animals are on the Australian coat of arms

that's all I can remember...the test was way easier than the practise tests I did...much less on the government than I was expecting...in all my practise tests...section 3 of the testable part of our common bond was where I got my lowest scores...


----------



## Larry123

Tachibana said:


> Hi I know this is older post but need some help. My husband applying for citizenship. Been PR for 30 years but when he put in trips outside of Australia in last 30 years, culminative time spent in his home country exceeded 90 days (although he never spent more than 90 days + at one time) and online form came up with penal certificate required. It is very difficult for him to get penal certificate from his country of origin due to a number of reasons. Considering he has never lived in his home country for 30 plus years is there anyway to proceed with online application without it? He is applyinb using 1290 60 years plus form.


Hi,

on the printed form it says "only consider the last 10 years"


----------



## Tachibana

Hi Larry123 thanks so much for that information. Sounds like he should apply using the paper form then because online won’t let you apply if required document is not attached.


----------



## Larry123

Tachibana said:


> Hi Larry123 thanks so much for that information. Sounds like he should apply using the paper form then because online won't let you apply if required document is not attached.


Hi there,

I would apply online. Just use the paper form as a guide for better understanding as some instructions are not mentioned in online version (eg just to list 10 years of travelling and NOT the time since 18 years old).


----------



## abby603

Mish said:


> 1/ You put on the application when you are leaving Australia and for how long you will be gone. It will only delay the application if you will be out when they organise the test date. From what I have seen test dates are around 6 months from application. However, I have heard that you cannot leave Australia after the test date, but I am not sure if that is true or not since I haven't looked into that part as it won't affect us.


I recently took my test and they asked me if I'm planning to leave the country in the next 12 months. I told them about a week-long trip I have planned for July and they wrote down the dates.

They also told me that, if any other plans came along, to just email them (Home Affairs) to let them know, to make sure I wasn't booked for a Ceremony when I was out of the country. She said there was no issue with me leaving AU temporarily, as long as I let them know in advance.

Also I guess I should post my timeline, this was in Sydney.

Application acknowledgement: 20 October 2017
Appointment letter: 9 May 2018
Interview and test: 17 May 2018
Immigration approval (as per myImmi): 18 May 2018
Citizenship Ceremony: TBA


----------



## Tom2008

is anyone waiting time longer than me. citizenship apply online on 4 Jul 2017. acknowledge email received at the same day. after that no any response. did they forget me?


----------



## rockinteddy90

I passed my exam today.
Waiting for citizenship ceremony. 😊


----------



## jjs6791

Thought this article would be of interest

The most common reasons for Australian citizenship refusals


----------



## bma

Tom2008 said:


> is anyone waiting time longer than me. citizenship apply online on 4 Jul 2017. acknowledge email received at the same day. after that no any response. did they forget me?


Yep, three friends applied in June 2017 - two just got their citizenship, and the third one is just waiting and waiting and waiting, and not a word yet... We were thinking of calling the Immigration just to double-check they haven't sent out the request for the test (that we didn't receive or something)...


----------



## rockinteddy90

Eligible to apply – 6th Oct 2017 
Applied by post – 23rd Feb 2018
Acknowledgment email – 27th Feb 2018
Test appointment - 26th April 2018 
Sat Test - 22nd May 2018
Approval - 25 May 2018
Ceremony Invitation - TBA


----------



## otep

Has anyone here been waiting for almost a year to receive an invitation letter for exam like I do? I applied July 2017 and received the acknowledgment letter on 31st of July and since then the status of my application is still "RECEIVED".


----------



## shisa

rockinteddy90 said:


> Eligible to apply - 6th Oct 2017
> Applied by post - 23rd Feb 2018
> Acknowledgment email - 27th Feb 2018
> Test appointment - 26th April 2018
> Sat Test - 22nd May 2018
> Approval - 25 May 2018
> Ceremony Invitation - TBA


Wow! That's fast! Congrats...
May I ask which state?


----------



## rockinteddy90

shisa said:


> rockinteddy90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eligible to apply - 6th Oct 2017
> Applied by post - 23rd Feb 2018
> Acknowledgment email - 27th Feb 2018
> Test appointment - 26th April 2018
> Sat Test - 22nd May 2018
> Approval - 25 May 2018
> Ceremony Invitation - TBA
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's fast! Congrats...
> May I ask which state?
Click to expand...

Thanks! &#128522;
QLD


----------



## shahxad

otep said:


> Has anyone here been waiting for almost a year to receive an invitation letter for exam like I do? I applied July 2017 and received the acknowledgment letter on 31st of July and since then the status of my application is still "RECEIVED".


Yes same with me and wife. We both have applied in May 2017 , now it's been one year and haven't heard back other than the acknowledgement. No test invitation yet. 

Location : Adelaide , SA


----------



## Alexthia

Hi All,

Took my exam last 22 May, 2018. Got it approved (and updated in Immi) the following day. Ceremony date ????


----------



## Alexthia

otep said:


> Has anyone here been waiting for almost a year to receive an invitation letter for exam like I do? I applied July 2017 and received the acknowledgment letter on 31st of July and since then the status of my application is still "RECEIVED".


have u got schedule for exams?


----------



## otep

Alexthia said:


> have u got schedule for exams?


I haven't heard from them since last year. Im still waiting for my invitation until now


----------



## otep

shahxad said:


> Yes same with me and wife. We both have applied in May 2017 , now it's been one year and haven't heard back other than the acknowledgement. No test invitation yet.
> 
> Location : Adelaide , SA


I'm also from regional SA and I wish I could call the immi to ask about it. I hope someone helps us here


----------



## the_new_citizen

Hi,

I am new to this forum, I just applied for my citizenship in May-2018. Please see below the timeline

Eligible: 11-May-2018
Applied: 12-May-2018
Location: Parramatta
State: NSW

I have a question regarding overseas travel. I have to leave in emergency for 2 weeks and I have checked the online immi portal. There is no form available to inform IMMI/border protection about overseas travel, what should I do? Leave it like this for time being and wait when the case office will assign to my case and inform him/her about travel and reason of travel or there is any other way to inform the department? 

Only 3 options are available in online portal

1. Change of address details
2. Change of email address details
3. Change of passport details

Its not even a month since I applied for citizenship and seen the current processing time, there is no way I'll get the test date during these two weeks, please suggest.


----------



## Alexthia

the_new_citizen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I just applied for my citizenship in May-2018. Please see below the timeline
> 
> Eligible: 11-May-2018
> Applied: 12-May-2018
> Location: Parramatta
> State: NSW
> 
> I have a question regarding overseas travel. I have to leave in emergency for 2 weeks and I have checked the online immi portal. There is no form available to inform IMMI/border protection about overseas travel, what should I do? Leave it like this for time being and wait when the case office will assign to my case and inform him/her about travel and reason of travel or there is any other way to inform the department?
> 
> Only 3 options are available in online portal
> 
> 1. Change of address details
> 2. Change of email address details
> 3. Change of passport details
> 
> Its not even a month since I applied for citizenship and seen the current processing time, there is no way I'll get the test date during these two weeks, please suggest.


There is no issue to travel overseas after you just submitted your application. You just make sure that you still have valid visa to return to australia (check the validity of your permanent visa). If your visa has expired (like myself), you can apply for the return visa to immi. dont worry about the exam, at this rate you will be lucky if you got notice within 6 to 8 months time...


----------



## Alexthia

Alexthia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Took my exam last 22 May, 2018. Got it approved (and updated in Immi) the following day. Ceremony date ????


Hi all, got my ceremony date: 23-Jul-18


----------



## Larry123

Tachibana said:


> Hi I know this is older post but need some help. My husband applying for citizenship. Been PR for 30 years but when he put in trips outside of Australia in last 30 years, culminative time spent in his home country exceeded 90 days (although he never spent more than 90 days + at one time) and online form came up with penal certificate required. It is very difficult for him to get penal certificate from his country of origin due to a number of reasons. Considering he has never lived in his home country for 30 plus years is there anyway to proceed with online application without it? He is applyinb using 1290 60 years plus form.


Hi there,

on page 3 of this thread PurpleMonkeyDishwasher posted:

Note that this is 90 days continuously - it is not written anywhere on the website or in any of the application process.

I spent months getting penal clearances from countries where i had spent 90 days cumulatively but not consecutively only to be told at the interview - oh thanks for getting those but you didnt need them.

Maybe it helps!

Good luck!


----------



## ahbee

Alexthia said:


> Hi all, got my ceremony date: 23-Jul-18


Good on you !

I took the exam on April 10, still haven't get any approval yet.


----------



## Alexthia

better check with immi...because usually, the approval will takes a few days from the date of the exam. Otherwise, they need additional docs like police clearance.


----------



## shisa

Alexthia said:


> better check with immi...because usually, the approval will takes a few days from the date of the exam. Otherwise, they need additional docs like police clearance.


Not necessarily, my test was in September and I'm still waiting for my approval.


----------



## ahbee

shisa said:


> Not necessarily, my test was in September and I'm still waiting for my approval.


You mean Sept 2017 ???


----------



## shisa

ahbee said:


> You mean Sept 2017 ???


Yes, September 2017.


----------



## BionicAllah

And so the waiting game begins again! 

Eligibility: 10th March 2018 (although immi said 22nd February)
Applied: 6th May 2018
Location: Sutherland Shire, NSW

So I've applied, seems so informal, no email confirming receipt of my application. The status just says received.... 

How long did everyone have to wait for initial contact from immigration?


----------



## Ashkun

I cant delete comment. Please ignore it


----------



## shisa

BionicAllah said:


> And so the waiting game begins again!
> 
> Eligibility: 10th March 2018 (although immi said 22nd February)
> Applied: 6th May 2018
> Location: Sutherland Shire, NSW
> 
> So I've applied, seems so informal, no email confirming receipt of my application. The status just says received....
> 
> How long did everyone have to wait for initial contact from immigration?


It was 81 days for me, from Brisbane, QLD.


----------



## Dayvt

Applied online - 30 October 2017 
Test appointment email - 24 May 2018 
Test appointment date - 15 June 2018 
Test passed - 15 June 2018
Approval - 15 June 2018
Citizenship ceremony - TBC
Sydney Office


----------



## shisa

Update on my timeline. Finally got my online approval!

Council – Brisbane City
From high risk country
Paper application – 10 March 2017
Test email – 13 Jun 2017
Test appointment – 13 Sep 2017
Sat test – 13 Sep 2017/Passed 95%
Import application into IMMI - 26 Mar 2018
Online approval – 16 Jun 2018
Approval letter - TBA
Ceremony invitation – TBA
Ceremony date – TBA

P.S. Requested IGIS and FOI, found out my file was untouched for 9 months. Sent an email to HA with the received info a week ago and got online approval on Saturday.


----------



## laska

I was waiting exactly 11 months to get this email!
And it will be 12 months when I will be able to sit the test!

Applied online - 18 July 2017
Acknowledgment email - 18 July 2017 
Test appointment email - 18 June 2018 
Test appointment date - 16 July 2018 
Test passed - TBC 
Approval - TBC
Citizenship ceremony - TBC
Sydney Office


----------



## Eizzi

I was invited to a ceremony in March, but ended up not going due to the complications of imminent travel and how much of a hassle (with no guarantee of a passport in time anyway) it would be to sort out an Aus passport before I left.

For anyone else in a similar situation, some things I learnt:
- you don't get any formal acknowledgement of your request to postpone, just a verbal that a note has been put on your file.
- in the meantime, you will continue to get a text message reminder about the original ceremony date, which will likely make you panic, thinking the note on your file has not been noticed. Not so: they're just that ridiculous. Don't bother calling them to clarify, just ignore the text.
- after the original ceremony date has passed, you'll get a letter in the post informing you that you didn't turn up to the ceremony your name should not have been attached to anymore. No, you didn't imagine making the call to postpone: they're just that ridiculous. Ignore this, also.
- eventually, some months later, you'll get an email with a new ceremony date. I suggest you make this one work! 

My new date is in July. I'll be glad to see the end of this process.

Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Wife -
> 
> Applied online - 21 June 2017
> Test appointment email - 9 March 2018
> Test appointment date - 4 May 2018
> Test rescheduled to - 21 March 2018 (passed 100%)
> Approval - ?????
> Melbourne Office


Gone over 12 months now and 3 months since passing the test ... starting to drag on .....

Local council next ceremony mid July so looks like will miss that one even if we get an approval today and next one mid Oct then Jan 26 2019

Christmas/New Year holiday to Europe looking less and less likely


----------



## swaanderling

I applied for my temporary 820 visa today, so citizenship is a long way off, however I'm interested - how long does it usually take between applying for citizenship and it being granted / finalised?


----------



## MaxPower

14-16 months is the current stated processing time


----------



## shisa

Update on my timeline.
Council – Brisbane City
From high risk country
Paper application – 10 March 2017
Test email – 13 Jun 2017
Test appointment – 13 Sep 2017
Sat test – 13 Sep 2017/Passed 95%
Import application into IMMI - 26 Mar 2018
Online approval – 16 Jun 2018
Approval letter - 25 Jun 2018 (dated 16 Jun 2018)
Ceremony invitation – TBA
Ceremony date – TBA


----------



## shisa

swaanderling said:


> I applied for my temporary 820 visa today, so citizenship is a long way off, however I'm interested - how long does it usually take between applying for citizenship and it being granted / finalised?


Mine took 15 months from lodgement to approval and I'm not done yet, still waiting for ceremony invitation.


----------



## Sunny27

*"immediate family"*

Hi....am doing my application and got stuck on the question "immediate family". I got my permanent residency 2015 and my partner and I recently separated. Would I still need to say yes and put his name down as immediate family as I came to australia on a defacto visa or could I tick "no"? thank you.


----------



## Tom2008

otep said:


> Has anyone here been waiting for almost a year to receive an invitation letter for exam like I do? I applied July 2017 and received the acknowledgment letter on 31st of July and since then the status of my application is still "RECEIVED".


me still RECEIVED. applied 4 July 2017. acknowledged same day.


----------



## Tom2008

bma said:


> Yep, three friends applied in June 2017 - two just got their citizenship, and the third one is just waiting and waiting and waiting, and not a word yet... We were thinking of calling the Immigration just to double-check they haven't sent out the request for the test (that we didn't receive or something)...


i was in gold coast city, probably small city got longer time to process.


----------



## rockinteddy90

Hi, just wondering if the Immi will send you an email for the ceremony or they will send it by mail? 




Eligible to apply – 6th Oct 2017 
Applied by post – 23rd Feb 2018 Acknowledgment email – 27th Feb 2018 Test appointment - 26th April 2018 
Sat Test - 22nd May 2018 
Approval - 25 May 2018 
Ceremony Invitation - TBA


----------



## shisa

rockinteddy90 said:


> Hi, just wondering if the Immi will send you an email for the ceremony or they will send it by mail?
> 
> Eligible to apply - 6th Oct 2017
> Applied by post - 23rd Feb 2018 Acknowledgment email - 27th Feb 2018 Test appointment - 26th April 2018
> Sat Test - 22nd May 2018
> Approval - 25 May 2018
> Ceremony Invitation - TBA


You'll receive a letter and some councils send an email too.


----------



## rockinteddy90

shisa said:


> You'll receive a letter and some councils send an email too.


Oh okay. Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## bma

Tom2008 said:


> me still RECEIVED. applied 4 July 2017. acknowledged same day.


The online information has never changed in our account - it stayed "received" until we passed the test and were approved. Even today, four days after one of us passed the test, the online status is still "Application status: Received". You will receive an email when your application is approved.


----------



## bma

Update

Three friends (2 from QLD and 1 in NSW) applied for citizenship on 6 June 2017.

QLD friend #1 timeline:
Application online : 6 June 2017
Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
Request for additional documents: 6 November 2017
Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : 23 November 2017
Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 6 December 2017
Citizenship Approved: 27 February 2018
Ceremony: 16 May 2018

QLD friend #2 timeline: same but without a request for extra documents (approved in Feb 2018)

NSW friend #3
Application online : 6 June 2017
Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 4 July 2018


----------



## solskjaer

I lodged my citizenship application online, however under the menu there is a Bridging visa information panel, in this panel there are following information

"Bridging visas allow visa applicants to stay in Australia while their application is assessed. For more information on bridging visas visit our website.
*Important: An applicant who wishes to travel outside Australia before their application is decided must hold a Bridging Visa B.*"

Do I have to apply a bridging visa B if I want to travel oversea?

Does any one in the forum also have this bridging visa information panel under the menu in their IMMI account?

Cheers


----------



## shisa

solskjaer said:


> I lodged my citizenship application online, however under the menu there is a Bridging visa information, there is following information "
> Bridging visas allow visa applicants to stay in Australia while their application is assessed. For more information on bridging visas visit our website.
> *Important: An applicant who wishes to travel outside Australia before their application is decided must hold a Bridging Visa B.*"
> 
> Do I have to apply a bridging visa B if I want to travel oversea?
> 
> Does any one in the forum also have this bridging visa B issues?
> 
> Cheers


I applied on paper and have the same option. You don't need to apply for bridging visa B. However, you have to apply for RRV if the travel facility of your pr expired.


----------



## solskjaer

shisa said:


> I applied on paper and have the same option. You don't need to apply for bridging visa B. However, you have to apply for RRV if the travel facility of your pr expired.


Thanks for your reply. It is quite confusing.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

some of the recent reasons citizenship were refused by the department.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ommon-reasons-australian-citizenship-refusals


----------



## ahbee

Same here. Took the test and passed on Apr 2018, status on my IMMI account is still "RECEIVED". I believe there is nothing we can do besides to wait....


----------



## rockinteddy90

Once your application is approved, the status on your ImmiAccount will change from received to approved.


----------



## laska

Hi everyone,

I have my interview/test booked for Monday and I can't find the original of the identity declaration that I attached to my application. Can I go to the test without this declaration or I can just simply get a new one but signed by another person?


----------



## shisa

laska said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have my interview/test booked for Monday and I can't find the original of the identity declaration that I attached to my application. Can I go to the test without this declaration or I can just simply get a new one but signed by another person?


I would say get a new one and attach it to your immi account as well and take it to your test appointment.
However I don't have experience with the identity declaration form since I applied on paper.


----------



## Aro

Hi,
Can you tell me about the process of requesting information through Information Act or what you did? Thanks


----------



## shisa

Aro said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me about the process of requesting information through Information Act or what you did? Thanks


Hi Aro,

Fill out form 424A and send an email to [email protected] if you are in NSW, QLD, ACT, TAS, NT
or [email protected] if you are in VIC, WA or SA.

Ask for "ICSE Case notes" related to your application "under the freedom of information act". you will get that in few days. the ICSE notes will reveal case officer names, etc. and they may also have notes like "all clear" "nil concerns" "decision ready".


----------



## AahanBharadwaj

Hi All

Thought I will post my citizenship timelines too

Online application made : 22-Nov-2017
I have applied for citizenship on 22nd Nov 2017 and its been more than 8 months but no communication yet from department for test. Has anybody waited this long even for a test date ?

Thanks
AahanBharadwaj


----------



## shisa

AahanBharadwaj said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thought I will post my citizenship timelines too
> 
> Online application made : 22-Nov-2017
> I have applied for citizenship on 22nd Nov 2017 and its been more than 8 months but no communication yet from department for test. Has anybody waited this long even for a test date ?
> 
> Thanks
> AahanBharadwaj


I know of people who waited for their test dates a year and more.


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Wife -
> 
> Applied online - 21 June 2017
> Test appointment email - 9 March 2018
> Test appointment date - 4 May 2018
> Test rescheduled to - 21 March 2018 (passed 100%)
> Approval - ?????
> Melbourne Office


Approved - July 26 2018


----------



## jmramuno

Hi all,
Applied online - 17 December 2017
Test appointment email - ???

After applying I left Australia to support my family due to my father's illness.That was about 2 months ago. Yesterday I received an email from Home Affairs asking for:
"Please provide the following information for the Department to consider:
- the date you intend to return to Australia in order for an appointment to be arranged"

I replied letting them know about the situation, and that "so far I do not have an exact return date (we were planning to come back as soon as the situation was solved), nonetheless we could come back at any moment whenever required by you or the embassy." 

I'm afraid they won't believe me. I should be back in a few months top.

Has anyone experienced this? Should I call them?


----------



## jmramuno

Nevermind, I've been contacted today, I got the Citizenship Test on the 28th August.
(Y)


----------



## MaxPower

As you now have a Citizenship Test date you can change it to a later date (if you want) to suit your circumstances


----------



## Aro

Many thanks, Shisa


----------



## whtzau

*inquiry of citizenship test*

Hi mate, are you based in NSW or VIC ?



jmramuno said:


> Hi all,
> Applied online - 17 December 2017
> Test appointment email - ???
> 
> After applying I left Australia to support my family due to my father's illness.That was about 2 months ago. Yesterday I received an email from Home Affairs asking for:
> "Please provide the following information for the Department to consider:
> - the date you intend to return to Australia in order for an appointment to be arranged"
> 
> I replied letting them know about the situation, and that "so far I do not have an exact return date (we were planning to come back as soon as the situation was solved), nonetheless we could come back at any moment whenever required by you or the embassy."
> 
> I'm afraid they won't believe me. I should be back in a few months top.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? Should I call them?


----------



## rockinteddy90

I'm patiently waiting to receive my invitation letter from my local council to attend the citizenship ceremony. It's been 2 months and I haven't heard from them. Anyone here still waiting for their invitation letter from your council?


----------



## sam2018

Dear all

I've login to the Immi account and noticed that there are two status for 'Family - Stage 2' one is incomplete and the other Finalised. I don't get why there's two status. Should I submit the 'incomplete' form as well? Both forms have different reference numbers. I have lodged the Citizenship on Nov 2017 but still waiting for the test.

regards
Sam


----------



## rhodered

I was approved on may 14th and still waitimg


----------



## shisa

rockinteddy90 said:


> I'm patiently waiting to receive my invitation letter from my local council to attend the citizenship ceremony. It's been 2 months and I haven't heard from them. Anyone here still waiting for their invitation letter from your council?


I was approved in June and waiting for my ceremony.


----------



## rhodered

Anyone from victoria waiting on a ceremony????????????????


----------



## jmramuno

Hi whtzau,
I'm located in NSW, Newcastle.


----------



## ahbee

Gd Day !!! In fact am still waiting for the approval since passing the citizenship exam in April....zzzzzZZZZZ


----------



## ahbee

MaxPower said:


> Approved - July 26 2018


Congratulations !! We have similar timeline ...I hope I'll hear from the IMMI soon...

Applied online - 31 July 2017
Test appointment email - 6 March 2018
Test appointment date - 1 May 2018
Test rescheduled to - 11 April 2018 (passed 100%)
Approval - ?????
Melbourne Office


----------



## Dayvt

Ceremony 15th August



Dayvt said:


> Applied online - 30 October 2017
> Test appointment email - 24 May 2018
> Test appointment date - 15 June 2018
> Test passed - 15 June 2018
> Approval - 15 June 2018
> Citizenship ceremony - TBC
> Sydney Office


----------



## klippy

Dayvt said:


> Ceremony 15th August


Congrats Dayvt &#8230;..


----------



## klippy

rockinteddy90 said:


> I'm patiently waiting to receive my invitation letter from my local council to attend the citizenship ceremony. It's been 2 months and I haven't heard from them. Anyone here still waiting for their invitation letter from your council?


Hi rockinteddy90,

I was. Not anymore.
I think that depends on your nominated or local council availability to organise the ceremony. But I could be wrong anyway.

Be patient and good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## rockinteddy90

Hello everyone! I received﻿﻿﻿﻿*﻿my ceremony invite yesterday.*😊*And I am over the moon.*🤭🙏

Here's my timeline:

Date Applied*: Feb 2018

Online/Paper*: Paper

Date received the acknowledgement*: Feb 2018

Test appointment received*: April 2018

Citizenship Test*: May 2018*

Date of Approval*: May 2018﻿

Ceremony Invitation*: Aug 2018

Date of Ceremony*: September 2﻿018

*﻿

Good luck to everyone. It's kinda a bit frustrating but you'll all get there.*👍🙏🐨


----------



## Ria

rockinteddy90 said:


> Hello everyone! I received﻿﻿﻿﻿*﻿my ceremony invite yesterday.*&#128522;*And I am over the moon.*&#129325;&#128591;
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Date Applied*: Feb 2018
> 
> Online/Paper*: Paper
> 
> Date received the acknowledgement*: Feb 2018
> 
> Test appointment received*: April 2018
> 
> Citizenship Test*: May 2018*
> 
> Date of Approval*: May 2018﻿
> 
> Ceremony Invitation*: Aug 2018
> 
> Date of Ceremony*: September 2﻿018
> 
> *﻿
> 
> Good luck to everyone. It's kinda a bit frustrating but you'll all get there.*&#128077;&#128591;&#128040;


Wow...how did you do that so quick
I applied online, submit payment on May 2018
Have not heard anything
I'm assuming they will email you if they require more documents
On the application summary it does say application submitted successfully, then underneath that theres a line that says you must scann original documents etc
I was wondering if this is a generic line or was it specifically for me.
Is this correct?
Do you think i should have received something from them by now?
I'm kinda paranoid that i have not received anything from them
Can anyone help please...?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Those of you waiting may be interested: https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...enship-more-staff-be-deployed-process-backlog


----------



## jmramuno

Hi all, just updating:
-Applied online: 17 Dec 2017
-Test invitation: 5 May 2018
-Citizenship test: 22 May 2018 (approved 100%)
From Newcastle, NSW


----------



## shisa

jmramuno said:


> Hi all, just updating:
> -Applied online: 17 Dec 2017
> -Test invitation: 5 May 2018
> -Citizenship test: 22 May 2018 (approved 100%)
> From Newcastle, NSW


wow! You are already approved in IMMI account! That's great and fast... &#128578;


----------



## ahbee

shisa said:


> wow! You are already approved in IMMI account! That's great and fast... &#128578;


Yes, that's super fast !!! When will mine get the approval ????
4 months already since passed the test


----------



## AahanBharadwaj

Hi guys

Need a little advice here. I have applied for citizenship online on 21-Nov-2017 and still waiting for test invite.

Recently I was checking my submitted application I noticed that my parents name in my passport and the one
I entered in citizenship application are slightly different (spelling mistake). My parents correct names are the 
ones which I have entered in the application ( which corresponds to their passports). Not sure how to proceed
should I apply for my new passport with correct parents name and notify department or should I wait and see
if this issue really matters ? Its just that I don't want to raise unnecessary flags by submitting a new passport 
in the middle of citizenship application.

Thanks


----------



## rhodered

Has anyone from Victoria had a ceremony lately?


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Wife -
> 
> Applied online - 21 June 2017
> Test appointment email - 9 March 2018
> Test appointment date - 4 May 2018
> Test rescheduled to - 21 March 2018 (passed 100%)
> Approved - July 26 2018
> Melbourne Office


Almost there...... 

Ceremony Letter: September 11 2018
Ceremony: October 8 2018


----------



## abby603

abby603 said:


> Application acknowledgement: 20 October 2017
> Appointment letter: 9 May 2018
> Interview and test: 17 May 2018
> Immigration approval (as per myImmi): 18 May 2018
> Citizenship Ceremony: TBA


Got my letter in the mail today about the ceremony! So excited.

Date is 25th September (11 days notice it seems)

Good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## shisa

abby603 said:


> Got my letter in the mail today about the ceremony! So excited.
> 
> Date is 25th September (11 days notice it seems)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting


Congrats! Which council?


----------



## abby603

shisa said:


> Congrats! Which council?


Liverpool City Council


----------



## ahbee

MaxPower said:


> Almost there......
> 
> Ceremony Letter: September 11 2018
> Ceremony: October 8 2018


Hi Max, just a question, How did you find out your citizenship get approved after you passed the test ?? The test is I checked my IMMI accont again and my status is still RECEIVED !! 5 months already since I passed my test....


----------



## ahbee

rhodered said:


> Has anyone from Victoria had a ceremony lately?


Nothing come up yet, not even a approval letter after the test...SIGH !!!


----------



## abby603

ahbee said:


> Hi Max, just a question, How did you find out your citizenship get approved after you passed the test ?? The test is I checked my IMMI accont again and my status is still RECEIVED !! 5 months already since I passed my test....


Mine changed from received to approved in myImmi a couple of days after the test (I didn't receive any notification at the time, I just checked myself). A while latter (couple of weeks maybe?) I got a letter in the mail saying it was approved.


----------



## ahbee

abby603 said:


> Mine changed from received to approved in myImmi a couple of days after the test (I didn't receive any notification at the time, I just checked myself). A while latter (couple of weeks maybe?) I got a letter in the mail saying it was approved.


Hi abby603, which states are you in ?


----------



## MaxPower

abby603 said:


> Mine changed from received to approved in myImmi a couple of days after the test (I didn't receive any notification at the time, I just checked myself). A while latter (couple of weeks maybe?) I got a letter in the mail saying it was approved.


What she said

The status gets changed from "Received" to "Approved" on your online account and then get a formal letter from Peter Dutton in the mail a few days later


----------



## shisa

Officially Aussie!

Council – Brisbane City
From high risk country
Paper application – 10 Mar 2017
Test email – 13 Jun 2017
Test appointment – 13 Sep 2017
Sat test – 13 Sep 2017/Passed 95%
Import application into IMMI – 26 Mar 2018
Online approval – 16 Jun 2018
Approval Letter – 25 Jun 2018
Ceremony invitation – didn’t receive letter!
Ceremony date – 15 Sep 2018

I emailed the ceremony section of immigration ([email protected]) a month ago and they told me that I have been allocated to a ceremony on Saturday 15 September 2018 and I should receive an invitation letter. But I didn’t receive the invitation letter! After so many calls and emails they finally confirmed it in an email 2 days before the ceremony!

Good luck everyone...


----------



## Mjam18

Hi All,

I'm just wondering if someone has an insight on the following, as I couldn't really find any information about it.

I applied for citizenship in March 18' and obviously have not heard a thing as of yet. I am going to travel overseas for a couple of months with a return flight booked some time next year. I doubt I will hear anything regarding a test date before I leave ( early November) and just wondered if it would cause any trouble with my application? 
I know I'm supposed to let them know about going overseas and happy to do that- Will they just put my application on hold and once I'm back process it as normal or did someone go overseas without letting them know and experienced any issues once the test date invitation came around? Just trying to figure out what I should do, maybe not inform them and come back for the test date, because I am planning to come back for sure, just don't want to change my plans just because they increased the processing times to infinity 

TIA


----------



## sandbox

Hi

Thank you for you information.
Can I ask what was on the interview?



abby603 said:


> I recently took my test and they asked me if I'm planning to leave the country in the next 12 months. I told them about a week-long trip I have planned for July and they wrote down the dates.
> 
> They also told me that, if any other plans came along, to just email them (Home Affairs) to let them know, to make sure I wasn't booked for a Ceremony when I was out of the country. She said there was no issue with me leaving AU temporarily, as long as I let them know in advance.
> 
> Also I guess I should post my timeline, this was in Sydney.
> 
> Application acknowledgement: 20 October 2017
> Appointment letter: 9 May 2018
> Interview and test: 17 May 2018
> Immigration approval (as per myImmi): 18 May 2018
> Citizenship Ceremony: TBA


----------



## MaxPower

shisa said:


> Ceremony invitation - didn't receive letter!


Wifey hasn't received her Ceremony Invitation letter also!

Rang up Citizenship Section this morning and was told it was posted 10 days ago and "probably lost in the mail" and "don't worry, it is not really needed, just take a copy of the approval letter or ceremony invite e-mail along with your ID and can still go ahead"


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> Wifey hasn't received her Ceremony Invitation letter also!
> 
> Rang up Citizenship Section this morning and was told it was posted 10 days ago and "probably lost in the mail" and "don't worry, it is not really needed, just take a copy of the approval letter or ceremony invite e-mail along with your ID and can still go ahead"


Ceremony Letter arrived today 

Jeez.. post marked September 11 from Belconnen ACT and arrives September 27 in Metro Melbourne

Could've walked from Canberra to hand deliver it


----------



## xplorer

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum. My family has been on 189 Visa since 2014 and we applied for Citizenship last month. Based on the posts on this thread, I am expecting a response sometime next year. The timeline is below:

Council – Hornsby Shire, NSW
Online application – 02 Sep 2018
Test email – No response yet


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi guys. I applied 27 June 2018 and got confirmation that application has been received. My family and I are going overseas to Kenya for three weeks in December. I’m just wondering if anyone knows who I should email to let them know that I am travelling. Thanks


----------



## Mk83

Hi guys.
I applied for citizenship on 30th october 2017.
Called to ask for not Received the acknowledge mail then they told me they are going to send it.nothing arrived until i call second time on December and i asked about it.
And since then i havent received any call neither for test invitation neither for any papers.
Called and asked many times ,answer is nothing wrong ,ur application under process and if we need anything we will call u or send an email.
My immi account still saying received application without any update or news.
I travelled overseas 2 times and i let immi knows before i leave.
Any advice ,any comments,is it normal that long time .
Appreciated.


----------



## Azinamin

Hi AahanBharadwaj,

I applied on the same date too! Any updates yet?


----------



## hnphuong

Hi all,

I will be eligible for citizenship application from this December and I will lodge the application. My question is whether I can include my son in the application. He is already a PR and he is 3 years old, but the problem is that he has just left Australia and will stay there for the next 2 years because his mum is on some commitment. This means that he will be (always) outside of Australia when the application is lodged. Is this possible?

Many thanks,
Phuong


----------



## whtzau

shisa said:


> Officially Aussie!
> 
> Council - Brisbane City
> From high risk country
> Paper application - 10 Mar 2017
> Test email - 13 Jun 2017
> Test appointment - 13 Sep 2017
> Sat test - 13 Sep 2017/Passed 95%
> Import application into IMMI - 26 Mar 2018
> Online approval - 16 Jun 2018
> Approval Letter - 25 Jun 2018
> Ceremony invitation - didn't receive letter!
> Ceremony date - 15 Sep 2018
> 
> I emailed the ceremony section of immigration ([email protected]) a month ago and they told me that I have been allocated to a ceremony on Saturday 15 September 2018 and I should receive an invitation letter. But I didn't receive the invitation letter! After so many calls and emails they finally confirmed it in an email 2 days before the ceremony!
> 
> Good luck everyone...


Hi Shisa,

tried to call 131 880 for this matter but useless ....

so you just sent email to [email protected] and inquire if any confirmed ceremony allocated for you right ?


----------



## totomaze

*Timeline*

Hi guys.

Eligible 25/10/2016 (yeap I shoud have Applied a lot sooner)
Applied 11/12/2017
Gold Coast

I have no news at all.

Do you guys have these line under the applicants name in "Application Home" :
information
Important information
This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.

You must scan and attach all of the applicant's original documents to this application, including:

Evidence of identity for any children included in this application
Evidence to support the applicant's claims

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mish

totomaze said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Eligible 25/10/2016 (yeap I shoud have Applied a lot sooner)
> Applied 11/12/2017
> Gold Coast
> 
> I have no news at all.
> 
> Do you guys have these line under the applicants name in "Application Home" :
> information
> Important information
> This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.
> 
> You must scan and attach all of the applicant's original documents to this application, including:
> 
> Evidence of identity for any children included in this application
> Evidence to support the applicant's claims
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Yes, my husband has that on his too. It seems like it is just a general statement for everybody.


----------



## shisa

whtzau said:


> Hi Shisa,
> 
> tried to call 131 880 for this matter but useless ....
> 
> so you just sent email to [email protected] and inquire if any confirmed ceremony allocated for you right ?


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Mk83

Yes i do have this statement on my immi account for citizenship which i applied on 30-10-2017 with no news since .
I called immi and ask about status of my application .
Answer :Under process timeframe :17 to 19 months.
And as they said it is generic statement for everyone.
Hope everyone sit the test very soon.


----------



## whtzau

shisa said:


> Yes, that's right.


Hi Shisa,

As per your experience, how long will take QLD ceremony team to reply email inquiry ?


----------



## sandbox

*AFP certificate*

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted my citizenship application in September 2018. 
I didn't find any place to upload my AFP certificate so I haven't uploaded any.
My question is should I upload one? If yes can I uploaded it into my IMMI account?

Thank you!


----------



## abby603

I didn't need to provide a police check for my citizenship application


----------



## mk003

*Citizenship application help*



wishful said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Applied online: 21 Apr 2017
> Appointment letter: 16 Jan 2018
> Test (Melbourne): 13 Feb 2018
> Test Rescheduled (Melbourne): 5 Feb 2018 (Passed)
> Approved (Immi Account): 5 Feb 2018
> Ceremony Invite: 26-Apr-2018 (email)
> Ceremony: 21-May-2018 (Wyndham City)


Hi Wishful, I have just applied online yesterday, and submitted the following;

*Evidence of first arrival in Australia (present foreign passport stamps for entry into Australia)
*Evidence of present country of citizenship (present foreign passport)
*Evidence of date of birth, and birth name (birth certificate)
*Document including photograph, and signature (Australian drivers licence)
*Form 1195 Identity declaration
*Evidence of address (internet bill)

Now, after doing the upload, and making payment, there's now a different section to attach other documents which I believe this is for supporting documentation for the citizenship application.

My question is centred on satisfying the "close and continuing link to Australia which is considered if one has,

*a child who is an Australian citizen
*a partner who is an Australian citizen and your time together
*extended family in Australia
*spent time in Australia
*a bank account in Australia
*job in Australia
*paid income tax in Australia
*property in Australia

Are the above then the areas where I need to provide supporting information to vouch for my citizenship application?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## the_new_citizen

any MAY 2018 applicant got the test date?


----------



## Mk83

Im october 2017 and didnt get invitation for test yet


----------



## the_new_citizen

Mk83 said:


> Im october 2017 and didnt get invitation for test yet


How you came to Australia? Direct PR or on some other visa first?


----------



## Mk83

I came as a student and then i ve got married after 3years


----------



## the_new_citizen

Mk83 said:


> I came as a student and then i ve got married after 3years


I know two persons who came as student and then applied for citizenship

It took 12 months for one to get the application finalization after test
&
it took 14-16 months for other to just get the test date.


----------



## Mk83

It is unbelievable i dont know what circumstances will affect your application ta make that delay but nothing we can do with immigration since we are still under normal processing times as they told me when i rang immi which is 17-19 months.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Mish

I believe country of origin has something to do with it as they are doing security checks. I have seen on Facebook people from Pakistan & Iran are waiting ages.


----------



## council

Applied August 2017

(8 months wait)

Invitation April 2018
Test April 2018

(5 months wait)

Ceremony September 2018


----------



## the_new_citizen

Mish said:


> I believe country of origin has something to do with it as they are doing security checks. I have seen on Facebook people from Pakistan & Iran are waiting ages.


If they already approved PR after a very lengthy security check then what they are trying to achieve by doing this again and again? Its a discrimination that certain people are treated differently from the rest.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

the_new_citizen said:


> If they already approved PR after a very lengthy security check then what they are trying to achieve by doing this again and again? Its a discrimination that certain people are treated differently from the rest.


Citizenship gives folks far more privileges than PR, e.g. easier employment as a Federal public servant, armed forces etc.

I do agree the time it takes is unsatisfactory, but I think the security checks in themselves is good - if done well of course.


----------



## Mk83

the_new_citizen said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe country of origin has something to do with it as they are doing security checks. I have seen on Facebook people from Pakistan & Iran are waiting ages.
> 
> 
> 
> If they already approved PR after a very lengthy security check then what they are trying to achieve by doing this again and again? Its a discrimination that certain people are treated differently from the rest.
Click to expand...

Ive got approved my PR after a longest process time took 3 years.
So if theyve been investigating all the time .are they going to re-do the process of security check .i think there is no point except of delaying the process as they had big backlog since they had hold all citizen application before the bill didnt pass in the senate.


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Ive got approved my PR after a longest process time took 3 years.
> So if theyve been investigating all the time .are they going to re-do the process of security check .i think there is no point except of delaying the process as they had big backlog since they had hold all citizen application before the bill didnt pass in the senate.


They redo the security checks from what I have heard. I have heard of people waiting 12 months after their test to get the approval due to security checks. Others have gotten their approval after the test really fast.

Unfortunately citizenship applications are now under higher scrutiny in regards to character tests that is why they have now added in the security check aspect as well.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got approved my PR after a longest process time took 3 years.
> So if theyve been investigating all the time .are they going to re-do the process of security check .i think there is no point except of delaying the process as they had big backlog since they had hold all citizen application before the bill didnt pass in the senate.
> 
> 
> 
> They redo the security checks from what I have heard. I have heard of people waiting 12 months after their test to get the approval due to security checks. Others have gotten their approval after the test really fast.
> 
> Unfortunately citizenship applications are now under higher scrutiny in regards to character tests that is why they have now added in the security check aspect as well.
Click to expand...

Nothing we can do .fingers crossed.&#129300;


----------



## the_new_citizen

Mk83 said:


> Nothing we can do .fingers crossed.&#129300;


I don't get the logic why they want to do the security check again after the test when they already have done before the test.


----------



## JandE

the_new_citizen said:


> I don't get the logic why they want to do the security check again after the test when they already have done before the test.


They probably do them again to double check on the applicant.

How many years between the two security checks, might be one reason.

Checks on my wife would have been in 2015 or 2016, but not eligible for Citizenship until probably 2021.


----------



## Mish

the_new_citizen said:


> I don't get the logic why they want to do the security check again after the test when they already have done before the test.


It would have to do with making sure that people have not done anything that questions their character and risks Australia security before granting citizenship. It would also have to do with being accountable to the government. When a terrorism event happens in Australia they always look at immigration for answers. So if they can show that they did an additional security check before approving the citizenship application then it helps immigration to say that they did nothing wrong.

@the_new_citizen - what location is your citizenship application for? My husband applied in May 2018 as well.


----------



## the_new_citizen

Mish said:


> It would have to do with making sure that people have not done anything that questions their character and risks Australia security before granting citizenship. It would also have to do with being accountable to the government. When a terrorism event happens in Australia they always look at immigration for answers. So if they can show that they did an additional security check before approving the citizenship application then it helps immigration to say that they did nothing wrong.
> 
> @the_new_citizen - what location is your citizenship application for? My husband applied in May 2018 as well.


Parramatta Regional office


----------



## bma

Mish said:


> They redo the security checks from what I have heard. I have heard of people waiting 12 months after their test to get the approval due to security checks. Others have gotten their approval after the test really fast.
> 
> Unfortunately citizenship applications are now under higher scrutiny in regards to character tests that is why they have now added in the security check aspect as well.


I was just about to ask whether it's unusual that my friend has been waiting for his ceremony since he passed the test on 4 July 2018. I see it's not. I have been wondering whether the invitation for ceremony has been lost in the mail.

How does moving to a different council (shire) affect the waiting? He just moved to a different (nearby) shire.

Many thanks, you're all awesome!


----------



## Gerlazh

Application online: April 5,2018
Acknowledgement letter: April 5, 2018
Test dater email: Dec. 19, 2018
Test date:April 5, 2019

Perth Western Australia


----------



## Introvert

Application: 19th October 17.
Test date email: 14th April 2018.
Test date: 1st May 2018.
Approval in immi account and letter dated: 1st May 2018.
Ceremony invitation letter dated: 2nd May 2018.
Ceremony date: 3rd of June 2018.
From Adelaide.

I couldn't believe how 'quick' the process was but I am greatfull. Hang in there everyone.


----------



## council

Introvert said:


> Application: 19th October 17.
> Test date email: 14th April 2018.
> Test date: 1st May 2018.
> Approval in immi account and letter dated: 1st May 2018.
> Ceremony invitation letter dated: 2nd May 2018.
> Ceremony date: 3rd of June 2018.
> From Adelaide.
> 
> I couldn't believe how 'quick' the process was but I am greatfull. Hang in there everyone.


Really very quick turnaround times there from the test to the ceremony.

I'm in ADL as well but it was a 5 month wait time from test for me.

Well, at least all is done and the paperwork are in.


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

Just applied for citizenship. Will update as various milestones occur.

Application: 6 January 2019
From Adelaide.


----------



## Almostaussie

Hey I’ve been using this site since 2012 thought I may share timeline
Eligible: november2017
Appled: December 2017 online
Test invite: November 2018
Test: November 2018
Approval: December 2018
Ceremony: January 2019


----------



## Ultra2018

*hi*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. i applied for citizenship in april 2018. I havent heard back anything yet. Is anyone in the same situation as I am?

Thank you


----------



## Ultra2018

*hi*



Gerlazh said:


> Application online: April 5,2018
> Acknowledgement letter: April 5, 2018
> Test dater email: Dec. 19, 2018
> Test date:April 5, 2019
> 
> Perth Western Australia


HI, Good to know that your application has been processed smoothly. I too applied in april 2018 but haven't received the test date yet....I applied from Sydney , don't know if that makes a diffrence


----------



## Dani_678

Hi all, longtime user here. 

Applied: July 2018

Living in Sydney. From what I can tell, Sydney residents are waiting quite long due to lack of resources regarding the actual ceremonies in Local Government Areas. I know my local council has a maximum for 100 people and they only hold ceremonies once a month.


----------



## Ultra2018

*hi*

last checked the wait period is around 22 months. It was 13 when I applied. Quite unfair ...they don't seem to care


----------



## iduno

*Long time since I posted anything*

Eligible: September 2017
Applied: October 2017 online
Test invite: April 2018
Test: June 2018
Approval: No
Ceremony: No


----------



## Gerlazh

Ultra2018 said:


> Gerlazh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application online: April 5,2018
> Acknowledgement letter: April 5, 2018
> Test dater email: Dec. 19, 2018
> Test date:April 5, 2019
> 
> Perth Western Australia
> 
> 
> 
> HI, Good to know that your application has been processed smoothly. I too applied in april 2018 but haven't received the test date yet....I applied from Sydney , don't know if that makes a diffrence
Click to expand...

I rescheduled my test date from april 5 to january 7 which is today and pass my test 100%. So it is again waiting time for approval and ceremony. Hope you hear from DHA soon


----------



## Ultra2018

*hi*

Thats great! hope you don't have to wait too long for the ceremony...


----------



## Gerlazh

Almostaussie said:


> Hey I've been using this site since 2012 thought I may share timeline
> Eligible: november2017
> Appled: December 2017 online
> Test invite: November 2018
> Test: November 2018
> Approval: December 2018
> Ceremony: January 2019


Do they send approval by post or through email?


----------



## Gerlazh

Hi i Just wonder if they do send approval through post or via email? Thanks


----------



## Almostaussie

They do both


----------



## Gerlazh

Almostaussie said:


> They do both


Do you know how long after test they send the approval letter?


----------



## council

Gerlazh said:


> Do you know how long after test they send the approval letter?


From experience, it's sent within the week of the citizenship test. It has the same date as when you take the test.


----------



## Gerlazh

From experience, it's sent within the week of the citizenship test. It has the same date as when you take the test.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Council. I hope ours come soon.


----------



## Gerlazh

council said:


> Gerlazh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how long after test they send the approval letter?
> 
> 
> 
> From experience, it's sent within the week of the citizenship test. It has the same date as when you take the test.
Click to expand...

Soon after you pass your test, did the status on you immi change from received to approved or only after you received the approval letter.? I have been checking my immi and the status on my application is still received


----------



## council

Gerlazh said:


> Soon after you pass your test, did the status on you immi change from received to approved or only after you received the approval letter.? I have been checking my immi and the status on my application is still received


I checked immediately but no change yet.

It changed around 24-48 hours after.

Perhaps it is changed online when they send the letter itself.


----------



## Gerlazh

council said:


> Gerlazh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after you pass your test, did the status on you immi change from received to approved or only after you received the approval letter.? I have been checking my immi and the status on my application is still received
> 
> 
> 
> I checked immediately but no change yet.
> 
> It changed around 24-48 hours after.
> 
> Perhaps it is changed online when they send the letter itself.
Click to expand...

From which state are you?


----------



## council

Gerlazh said:


> From which state are you?


South Australia


----------



## Gerlazh

Hi, does anybody know if we are allowed to go overseas while waiting for the approval of citizenship?


----------



## Almostaussie

Mine changes around two weeks after test, a few days after the letter arrived


----------



## Almostaussie

I have heard some people have had to wait over a year from test to approval


----------



## Gerlazh

Almostaussie said:


> Mine changes around two weeks after test, a few days after the letter arrived


My interviewer told me to expect letter within a week or 2 after the test. But i wonder if we are allowed to go overseas while waiting for approval letter? We dont wanna book anything unless we are sure.


----------



## Gerlazh

Almostaussie said:


> I have heard some people have had to wait over a year from test to approval


From what state are you?


----------



## Almostaussie

Rural Nsw. My interviewer said it can take up to 6 months for approval


----------



## Gerlazh

Almostaussie said:


> Rural Nsw. My interviewer said it can take up to 6 months for approval


Will going overseas affect the approval of the application?


----------



## Almostaussie

I don’t think so but don’t know


----------



## council

Gerlazh said:


> Will going overseas affect the approval of the application?


Travelling before your citizenship ceremony

If you travel outside Australia before your ceremony, it will be as a permanent resident. You can use your current passport.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-and-leaving-australia/traveling-as-a-dual-citizen


----------



## Gerlazh

council said:


> Gerlazh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will going overseas affect the approval of the application?
> 
> 
> 
> Travelling before your citizenship ceremony
> 
> If you travel outside Australia before your ceremony, it will be as a permanent resident. You can use your current
> passport.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-and-leaving-australia/traveling-as-a-dual-citizen
Click to expand...

I know that if i travel before ceremony means i have to use my current passport. What i have been asking is for the approval of our citizenship. We are still waiting for approval letter, if traveling overseas could delay the approval of citizenship or not?


----------



## council

Gerlazh said:


> I know that if i travel before ceremony means i have to use my current passport. What i have been asking is for the approval of our citizenship. We are still waiting for approval letter, if traveling overseas could delay the approval of citizenship or not?


Same banana.

Nothing prohibits you from traveling while waiting for an approval letter.


----------



## sabbyaz

Hello all,

It's been a long journey to this point so hope this helps people in search of answers. Came to Australia in June 2011 on a student visa to do my masters, met and married the love of my life and decided to stay in the country. Applied for partner visa in August 2013 and received my PR in August 2016 and the citizenship story began.

I applied as soon as the temporary changes to legislation fiasco they introduced was lifted.

Eligible for citizenship - 3 August 2017
Applied for citizenship - 28 October 2017
Received invitation for test - 13 July 2018
Test Date - 30 August 2018 (Melbourne, passed 100%)

On my test date the lady advised it should change to approved within the day and if not, by the end of the week and my ceremony will be in 6 months. But of course that didn't happen. 

Sent feedback to department of immigration about their lack of compassion and slow service - 3 January 2019
Received standard automated reply saying it's within the processing times indicated so I should shut up - 7 January 2019
Status on IMMI changed to approved - 10 January 2019. Letter received 15 January 2019.

Currently awaiting confirmation letter and ceremony invite. I probably have another 6 months to go, shame because I really wanted to go overseas in March on my new Australian passport. I hate being seperated from my husband at the airport. He always has to wait for me for an hour to get through the queue on my peasant passport. But oh well, it's slowly coming to an end.

Edit - I received my citizenship ceremony date via email yesterday (11 February 2019), a month after approval but YAY. So happy!


----------



## ahbee

First of all Happy 2019 to all group member. 

Just a quick update of my Citizenship application

I received the letter of Citizenship Approval on 11th Dec 2018.

Now am just waiting for the ceremony (Yet don't know how long do I have to wait.....)


Applied online - 31 July 2017
Test appointment email - 6 March 2018
Test appointment date - 1 May 2018
Test rescheduled to - 11 April 2018 (passed 100%)
Approval - 11th Dec 2018
Ceromony Date ??
Melbourne Office


----------



## council

ahbee said:


> Test rescheduled to - 11 April 2018 (passed 100%)
> Approval - 11th Dec 2018


I wonder about the lengthy wait for the approval.

From what I've read around, the approval is usually made on the test day or week.


----------



## ahbee

I believe there is no fixed schedule. Every state is different


----------



## Almostaussie

Had my ceremony, I am now officially Aussie 😄😄😄


----------



## Gerrywins

Congratulations to those who’ve just had their ceremonies. What a wonderful way to start the year. 

My citizenship application was received on 28 June 2018 in Sydney. It’s been 7 months of waiting and still more to go probably. Has anyone who applied in Sydney heard from the department in less than 7 months? 

Thanks


----------



## the_new_citizen

Gerrywins said:


> Congratulations to those who've just had their ceremonies. What a wonderful way to start the year.
> 
> My citizenship application was received on 28 June 2018 in Sydney. It's been 7 months of waiting and still more to go probably. Has anyone who applied in Sydney heard from the department in less than 7 months?
> 
> Thanks


I am a May 18 applicant from sydney, haven't received any update yet. One of my friend applied in end of Feb 18 and hasn't received any update as well!!


----------



## simplyaus

*how were you able to reschedule the test date?Is is through their online portal?*

how were you able to reschedule the test date?Is is through their online portal?


----------



## simplyaus

Gerlazh said:


> I rescheduled my test date from april 5 to january 7 which is today and pass my test 100%. So it is again waiting time for approval and ceremony. Hope you hear from DHA soon


how were you able to reschedule the test date?Is is through their online portal?


----------



## Gerlazh

simplyaus said:


> Gerlazh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rescheduled my test date from april 5 to january 7 which is today and pass my test 100%. So it is again waiting time for approval and ceremony. Hope you hear from DHA soon
> 
> 
> 
> how were you able to reschedule the test date?Is is through their online portal?
Click to expand...

If you got you appointment letter there is a link on the letter where you can log on online ( just put in your client id and family name to log in) and you'll be directed to a calendar where you can see all the available schedules.


----------



## Gerrywins

the_new_citizen said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to those who've just had their ceremonies. What a wonderful way to start the year.
> 
> My citizenship application was received on 28 June 2018 in Sydney. It's been 7 months of waiting and still more to go probably. Has anyone who applied in Sydney heard from the department in less than 7 months?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I am a May 18 applicant from sydney, haven't received any update yet. One of my friend applied in end of Feb 18 and hasn't received any update as well!!
Click to expand...

Looks like the queues in Sydney are too long. May I ask which country you are from. It might be us high risk country people wait longer for citizenship just like we do for other visas. I'm Kenyan.


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Looks like the queues in Sydney are too long. May I ask which country you are from. It might be us high risk country people wait longer for citizenship just like we do for other visas. I'm Kenyan.


Even those from low risk countries are waiting forever too. I saw on Facebook someone from NZ whose application took 20 months.


----------



## Gerrywins

Mish said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the queues in Sydney are too long. May I ask which country you are from. It might be us high risk country people wait longer for citizenship just like we do for other visas. I'm Kenyan.
> 
> 
> 
> Even those from low risk countries are waiting forever too. I saw on Facebook someone from NZ whose application took 20 months.
Click to expand...

Oh gosh I sure hope I don't wait 20 months. I waited 18 months for prospective marriage visa. Longest wait of my life.


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Oh gosh I sure hope I don't wait 20 months. I waited 18 months for prospective marriage visa. Longest wait of my life.


It could be longer or could be shorter. I saw today that the processing times are 90% within 25 months


----------



## Dani_678

Hello every one,

Not too sure if this has been posted on this thread before but the Australian National Audit Office (ANAO) is in the middle of conducting an audit on the Department of Home Affairs. The audit is titled:

"Efficiency of the processing of applications for citizenship by conferral"

I will post the link to the website down below. Interestingly, the report was due by the end of January, but is now showing the due date to be February instead.

Hopefully something positive will happen from this audit. Processing times have now been extended to 25 months, which is extremely frustrating for all of us. Fingers crossed every one!

https://www.anao.gov.au/work/performance-audit/efficiency-processing-applications-citizenship-conferral


----------



## JandE

Dani_678 said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> Not too sure if this has been posted on this thread before but the Australian National Audit Office (ANAO) is in the middle of conducting an audit on the Department of Home Affairs. The audit is titled:
> 
> "Efficiency of the processing of applications for citizenship by conferral"
> 
> I will post the link to the website down below. Interestingly, the report was due by the end of January, but is now showing the due date to be February instead.
> 
> Hopefully something positive will happen from this audit. Processing times have now been extended to 25 months, which is extremely frustrating for all of us. Fingers crossed every one!
> 
> https://www.anao.gov.au/work/performance-audit/efficiency-processing-applications-citizenship-conferral


And it says: _Please note that this audit will not open for public contribution and that it is outside our jurisdiction to investigate complaints from individuals who have applied for Australian citizenship._

Probable result: _Citizenship Applications increased by about 100% in the last year or two, but finalisations decreased during that period due to the proposed change in the law.
Currently citizenship finalisations are higher than normal, and will catch up as long as the application numbers return to normal levels._

That's just my guess...

I think the applications increased from around 10,000 per month average to almost 20,000 per month, once there was talk about changing the rules.
There must have been about 320,000 applications between 30th June 2017 and 30th December 2018.
Going from 81,000 on the waiting list to 237,000.


----------



## the_new_citizen

Gerrywins said:


> Looks like the queues in Sydney are too long. May I ask which country you are from. It might be us high risk country people wait longer for citizenship just like we do for other visas. I'm Kenyan.


The most frustrating thing as that they are not giving it any importance. They don't care that there are so many decisions and job opportunities pending due to this. I wanted to apply for Gov jobs this year but now more than 8 months passed and no update on the application.


----------



## Mk83

Story of my relationship with immigration:
-Applied for partner visa on October 2013.
-Permanent granted end of October 2016.
-Applied for citizenship November 2017
-Acknowledgment letter received on 15 Dec 2017.
-not any update till now,havent received test invitation yet ,approx 16 months wait for citizenship with no news at all.
-Wonder where immigration is leading applicants life.
Note: my applications is lodged in sydney office.
Your Opinions and status are much appreciated.


----------



## Dani_678

Hi every one,

As per my last post I reported that the Australian National Audit Office was carrying out an audit into the Department of Home Affairs, in particular their processes for approving/refusing citizenship applications over the last 4 years. The report has been released today and I've got to say, it's infuriating. 

For some who have done their research, it is repeating what you may already know. I would recommend for every one waiting to have a skim through the report and findings. Be warned: it will make you frustrated! I suggest reading with a cup of your favourite hot something, and a furry friend to de-stress with after.

One can only hope that the department takes on the changes recommended but, as it's not required by law, I don't think they will. Best of luck to all.

https://www.anao.gov.au/work/performance-audit/efficiency-processing-applications-citizenship-conferral


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
I called yesterday the department of immigration and asked about my application status ,which is been lodged 17 months ago on November 2017,the lady on the phone said ,the processing time on immigration is been updated for a new period which is 75% off applications is processed within 20 months and 90% within 25 months from lodging to ceremony.
And she checked my status as it is still processing ,nothing wrong ,normal ,you only have to wait ,it is a long process wait .thats all she said .
Any update, news,share please.
Thanks


----------



## Valentine1981

Well I haven't been on here for a very,very long time!! However my journey with the Department of Immigration here in Australia is at LOOOONG last....at an end.   

Applied 820 partner visa : December 2013

Visa granted : June 2014

Applied 801 Partner Visa : December 2015

Visa Granted : October 2016

Applied Citizenship : October 2017

Citizenship test : May 2018

Online approval : August 2018

Citizenship Ceremony : 26th Jan 2019

Thanks to all who are still on the forum who made this possible!! As you can see from my timeline this has been a 5 year journey but such a relief that its finally over!!!!!!


----------



## iduno

After17months I called immi today and had a real winge about how long it has taken,
3 hours later my Immi citizenship application changed to APPROVED


----------



## Rimmel

hello guys,
I am not sure this is the right place to ask. However, I will ask in any case some may help  I will lodge my citizenship application sometime soon and I am just wondering is there any good information topics to look at (i.e. how to complete application)?


----------



## Mk83

iduno said:


> After17months I called immi today and had a real winge about how long it has taken,
> 3 hours later my Immi citizenship application changed to APPROVED


Congrats .
Have you waited 17 months till approval?
Since When have you done your test?
I have been waiting 16 months for test invitation till now havent got it yet?
And i called immi last week ,they replied under process, nothing wrong with the application .the wait is between 20 and 25 months these days like they said !!!!!


----------



## PinkLady

Hi everyone, 

I have a question about the general residence requirement. 
It says: you must have been:
living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years. 
Is Bridging Visa C a valid visa? 

My partner has been on Bridging Visa C from June 2014 till April 2015 (in Australia).
Then he was outside Australia for 8 months (waiting for visa sub 301). 
He's been in Australia from Feb 2016. (so 3 years in total including 12 months holding PR). 
I think its quite clear that he has to wait until Feb 2020 to apply for his citizenship. However, I just wanted to double check if I am right or wrong. Just have some hopes he could apply now. Any help would be appreciated.  
I know he has been without visa for 8 months during this 4 years (as he was outside AU waiting for TR). 

Thanks and good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## iduno

Mk83 said:


> Congrats .
> Have you waited 17 months till approval?
> Since When have you done your test?
> I have been waiting 16 months for test invitation till now havent got it yet?
> And i called immi last week ,they replied under process, nothing wrong with the application .the wait is between 20 and 25 months these days like they said !!!!!


Test June 17
passed and then nothing, immi account never changed from received until I called Immi on the 25/02/19 and complained about the long wait.
Maybe I was lucky and talked to a very compassionate person????


----------



## Syr

Hi all,
just a quick question regarding Form 1195 Identity declaration, as per to the form, the list of people who can sign this declaration includes Nurse (licensed or registered).
My question does Enrolled Nurse fall under this category?

Thanks in advance and your advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## bma

Update:

Three friends (2 from QLD and 1 in NSW) applied for citizenship on 6 June 2017.

QLD friend #1 timeline:
Application online : 6 June 2017
Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
Request for additional documents: 6 November 2017
Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : 23 November 2017
Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 6 December 2017
Citizenship Approved: 27 February 2018
Ceremony: 16 May 2018

QLD friend #2 timeline: same but without a request for extra documents (approved in Feb 2018)

NSW friend #3
Application online : 6 June 2017
Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 4 July 2018 (yes, 13 months after applying)

Approved sometime in the last 14 days (March 2019), the status online changed from received to approved. No letter for the ceremony yet, but that can take up to six months. So, from date of applying to approved, a year and eight months.

In the first two cases, the online status never changed from received to approved - after the ceremony, it changed into finalised or something like that, but nothing in between.

But for friend number 3, it did change from received to approved.

All the best to everyone!!! You'll get there, it's just a question when.


----------



## Gerlazh

bma said:


> Update:
> 
> Three friends (2 from QLD and 1 in NSW) applied for citizenship on 6 June 2017.
> 
> QLD friend #1 timeline:
> Application online : 6 June 2017
> Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
> Request for additional documents: 6 November 2017
> Citizenship Appointment Letter Received : 23 November 2017
> Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 6 December 2017
> Citizenship Approved: 27 February 2018
> Ceremony: 16 May 2018
> 
> QLD friend #2 timeline: same but without a request for extra documents (approved in Feb 2018)
> 
> NSW friend #3
> Application online : 6 June 2017
> Acknowledgement by email : 6 June 2017
> Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 4 July 2018 (yes, 13 months after applying)
> 
> Approved sometime in the last 14 days (March 2019), the status online changed from received to approved. No letter for the ceremony yet, but that can take up to six months. So, from date of applying to approved, a year and eight months.
> 
> In the first two cases, the online status never changed from received to approved - after the ceremony, it changed into finalised or something like that, but nothing in between.
> 
> But for friend number 3, it did change from received to approved.
> 
> All the best to everyone!!! You'll get there, it's just a question when.


.

11 months for me since lodgement, over 2 months since i passed the test but no approval yet. Immi account still received. Hopefully soon☺


----------



## e_wolfe

Wife's Timeline (Regional NSW):
Application Online : 05 November 2017
Acknowledgement By Email : 05 November 2017
Citizenship Appointment Email Received : 01 April 2019
Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 09 May 2019
Citizenship Approved: TBA
Ceremony: TBA

Almost 17 months from application to test invite.


----------



## Mk83

e_wolfe said:


> Wife's Timeline (Regional NSW):
> Application Online : 05 November 2017
> Acknowledgement By Email : 05 November 2017
> Citizenship Appointment Email Received : 01 April 2019
> Citizenship Interview & Test Date : 09 May 2019
> Citizenship Approved: TBA
> Ceremony: TBA
> 
> Almost 17 months from application to test invite.


Congrats to ur wife .
I applied on 31 October 2017 and havent received the test invitation yet.
Hope they starting now these dates .
Nearly 18 months.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

An update on my status

From USA, applied online, Adelaide office

Application: 6 January 2019
E-mail received of scheduled interview and test appointment: 6 May 2019
(Appointment originally scheduled for 24 June 2019 but rescheduled to 10 May 2019)
Interview and test: 10 May 2019 (100% pass)

Now the waiting game begins again.


----------



## BionicAllah

Holy moly. Finally got a date for my interview and citizenship test!

Applied in Sydney on the 6th May, test date 29th July.


----------



## Gerrywins

You lucky bugger. May I ask what citizenship you urrently hold? I think it makes a huge difference. All the best with the interview and test.


----------



## Gerrywins

It’s almost a year (26 June 2018) since I applied for citizenship and my application got acknowledged. Hoping to hear from DIBP soon.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

*Congra!!!!*



Proudest_Monkey said:


> An update on my status
> 
> From USA, applied online, Adelaide office
> 
> Application: 6 January 2019
> E-mail received of scheduled interview and test appointment: 6 May 2019
> (Appointment originally scheduled for 24 June 2019 but rescheduled to 10 May 2019)
> Interview and test: 10 May 2019 (100% pass)
> 
> Now the waiting game begins again.


Congratulation Proudest_Monkey for the test.

It seems that they process application on case-by-case bases. As people who applied in 2017 are either still waiting for test or been booking for test, you did you test while you applied in Jan 2019, if this in correct.

I have applied 3 weeks ago. Let's see what happens to mine as well. I am from Kenya-High risk country


----------



## Hassali.abdi

BionicAllah said:


> Holy moly. Finally got a date for my interview and citizenship test!
> 
> Applied in Sydney on the 6th May, test date 29th July.


Am I reading the real text?

BionicAllah,

When did you apply? 6 May 2018, 2017 or 2019? what Nationality?

IF 2019, then you are miraculously lucky!!!!

I was wondering with some applied in Jan 2019 and got test and did it already, you are the best lucky person I have seen in this hardening-immigration of Australia.

Good luck with your test then

Hassan


----------



## JandE

BionicAllah said:


> Holy moly. Finally got a date for my interview and citizenship test!
> 
> Applied in Sydney on the 6th May, test date 29th July.


You are raising people's hopes, with the 2nd line of your comment..  The first line indicates a long time though, with the "holy moly" 

Your 6th May application was 2018, (_from a previous post of yours_)

Back in 2011, things were faster, eg: One case: _Citizenship Application October 2011 with Australian passport collection December 2011, and test/ceremony all done in between_.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> BionicAllah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly. Finally got a date for my interview and citizenship test!
> 
> Applied in Sydney on the 6th May, test date 29th July.
> 
> 
> 
> You are raising people's hopes, with the 2nd line of your comment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first line indicates a long time though, with the "holy moly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 6th May application was 2018, (_from a previous post of yours_)
> 
> Back in 2011, things were faster, eg: One case: _Citizenship Application October 2011 with Australian passport collection December 2011, and test/ceremony all done in between_.
Click to expand...

JandE,

Someone was telling me that in 2013, he was abot to travel overseas, and when he was submitting the citizenship application at Perth office,he mentione he was flying out at the end of the month that was begining.

Then they ask immediately if he was available for test the following week, he said yes and did the test. Citizenship the other following week. The ceremony in the third week. In total, from app date amd ceremony 21 days ONLY.

Nothing is like that now


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi Hassan. Another Kenyan here as well. I applied in Sydney on 27 June 2018 and received the acknowledgment letter on the same day. It’s been almost a year. Let’s hope you get lucky like the few people who’ve written on the forum. 

Regards


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Hassan. Another Kenyan here as well. I applied in Sydney on 27 June 2018 and received the acknowledgment letter on the same day. It's been almost a year. Let's hope you get lucky like the few people who've written on the forum.
> 
> Regards


Hi Gerrywins,

Welcome and sorry for the late reply. You have been waiting for almost 12 months. That trend is the true to many people here. The worst I have seen is someone applied in October 2017. Not even test yet. He calls, they say your application is within the timeframe. You will hear good nees soon as I can see peole of April/May 2018 are getting test bookings.

Lets hope the best.


----------



## Mk83

Hassali.abdi said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hassan. Another Kenyan here as well. I applied in Sydney on 27 June 2018 and received the acknowledgment letter on the same day. It's been almost a year. Let's hope you get lucky like the few people who've written on the forum.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Hi .
I applied on Oct 2017 and havent received anything yet neither test invitation.
If you check immi website you will see 90% of citizenship from lodgement to decision are processed within 20 months.
18.5 months for my application till now ,still under processing time .lets hope as we nothing we can do.


----------



## Gerrywins

Mk83
[/QUOTE said:


> Hi .
> I applied on Oct 2017 and havent received anything yet neither test invitation.
> If you check immi website you will see 90% of citizenship from lodgement to decision are processed within 20 months.
> 18.5 months for my application till now ,still under processing time .lets hope as we nothing we can do.


Hi Mk, thanks for your reply. Wow that's such a long time to have been waiting. I'm crossing my fingers that you hear something soon. May I ask whether you have passport from a high risk country like Hassan and I?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> Mk83
> [/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .
> I applied on Oct 2017 and havent received anything yet neither test invitation.
> If you check immi website you will see 90% of citizenship from lodgement to decision are processed within 20 months.
> 18.5 months for my application till now ,still under processing time .lets hope as we nothing we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mk, thanks for your reply. Wow that's such a long time to have been waiting. I'm crossing my fingers that you hear something soon. May I ask whether you have passport from a high risk country like Hassan and I?
Click to expand...

Hi Gerrywin,

The guy I have seen waiting for 20 months now is from high risk country just like us.

Even my PR took 13.5 months. But you know another Kenyan has got his PR in just 1.5 months in early May 2019.

I am confused with how the process things.

I think MK83 is from high risk country. I am not sure.

Hassan


----------



## Mk83

Hassali.abdi said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk83
> [/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .
> I applied on Oct 2017 and havent received anything yet neither test invitation.
> If you check immi website you will see 90% of citizenship from lodgement to decision are processed within 20 months.
> 18.5 months for my application till now ,still under processing time .lets hope as we nothing we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mk, thanks for your reply. Wow that's such a long time to have been waiting. I'm crossing my fingers that you hear something soon. May I ask whether you have passport from a high risk country like Hassan and I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Gerrywin,
> 
> The guy I have seen waiting for 20 months now is from high risk country just like us.
> 
> Even my PR took 13.5 months. But you know another Kenyan has got his PR in just 1.5 months in early May 2019.
> 
> I am confused with how the process things.
> 
> I think MK83 is from high risk country. I am not sure.
> 
> Hassan
Click to expand...

Hi .
Yes im from high risk country which is Lebanon and still waiting.
I called immigration yesterday and after checking my application and got nothing wrong..they said it is sometimes usual to wait that long still under processing time which is from lodgement to ceremony 20 to 23 months.
Fingers crossed


----------



## iduno

The big day

Applied Oct 17
Test June 18
Approved Feb 19
Ceremony 22nd May 19


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
Can i ask if anyone has applied for citizenship in 2017 and still waiting for test invitation.
If any ,plz share your timeline cause im still waiting from October 2017 and havent received test invitation yet.
Is there any place to complaint about that long process that ruins all your future plans ,especially when you see it is unfair at all between case and case .
So disappointed of that process.
Opinions appreciated .
Thanks.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Can i ask if anyone has applied for citizenship in 2017 and still waiting for test invitation.
> If any ,plz share your timeline cause im still waiting from October 2017 and havent received test invitation yet.
> Is there any place to complaint about that long process that ruins all your future plans ,especially when you see it is unfair at all between case and case .
> So disappointed of that process.
> Opinions appreciated .
> Thanks.


Mk83,

I am very sorry for the frustration.

I know a friend who applied on early October 2017, and still not received any test booking.

I also know another two friends who applied the same time , but their did their test in June 2018. Nor approval, neither ceremony yet as well.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

This is so frustrating for those who are waiting. They should clear the 2017 backlog then 2018 then so on.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
I got this message from immigration today.

Please provide the following documentation, information or action to process your citizenship application. Request Checklist: 
-Form 1399 Declaration of Service.
-Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.
-Request for Documents in Support of your Identity, Please refer to the attachment Request for Documents in Support of your Identity. This includes a list of documents you may be able to provide in support of your identity prior to your arrival in Australia.
my timeline is :
Applied :30 Oct 2017.
Acknowledgement message:15 Dec 2017.
Since then i havent heard anything till today, and whenever i call immi and ask them ,they reply nothing wrong ,under process.

If anyone has similar request let me know about the coming process, whats gonna happen after that request ?. Is it a good sign ?
What about if i have booking to go averseas after 3 Weeks ,is it better to cancel it .
I am wondering what to do .
Any info and advices are appreciated .
Thanks.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

It seems all of a sudden they need more identity documents.

When did you take the exam again?


----------



## Mk83

I havent got the exam yet.i only received this request today .
Any opinions people ??????????????????


----------



## AngeliquePrince

You can send them an email to follow up. Unsure how many percentage of people waiting for test and approval for batch 2017.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
I submitted whatever DiBP request me for additional documents and i pressed the button "i confirm i have provided information as requested" on my immi account .
I checked today my immi account and my status changed from received to Further Assessment .
What does it mean ,has anyone had it before .
Mish if u have any info please let me know .
Thanks a lot.


----------



## millski3000

Mk83 said:


> Request Checklist:
> -Form 1399 Declaration of Service.
> -Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.
> -Request for Documents in Support of your Identity, Please refer to the attachment Request for Documents in Support of your Identity. This includes a list of documents you may be able to provide in support of your identity prior to your arrival in Australia.


That's strange. You are applying for citizenship by conferral, right? How long ago was your PR? Only because the Form 80 is often completed during a PR application.

Also that Form 1399 looks like a mix of Form 80 questions with some extra security questions thrown in. Are you from a high risk country?

Tom


----------



## Mk83

millski3000 said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Request Checklist:
> -Form 1399 Declaration of Service.
> -Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.
> -Request for Documents in Support of your Identity, Please refer to the attachment Request for Documents in Support of your Identity. This includes a list of documents you may be able to provide in support of your identity prior to your arrival in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange. You are applying for citizenship by conferral, right? How long ago was your PR? Only because the Form 80 is often completed during a PR application.
> 
> Also that Form 1399 looks like a mix of Form 80 questions with some extra security questions thrown in. Are you from a high risk country?
> 
> Tom
Click to expand...

Hi Tom.
Yes i am from high risk country and it is by conferral and ive got my PR 3 years ago and still waiting for citizenship for almost 22 months.
DIBP requested form 80 and 1399 and idendity documents support recently and i submitted everything yesterday ,and suddenly woke up today and seen my status on immiaccount changed to further assessment while it is been received the last 22 months .
Hopefully it is good sign ,at least i can see something processing.
Fingers crossed.
Keep u updated.


----------



## millski3000

Mk83 said:


> Hi Tom.
> Yes i am from high risk country and it is by conferral and ive got my PR 3 years ago and still waiting for citizenship for almost 22 months.
> DIBP requested form 80 and 1399 and idendity documents support recently and i submitted everything yesterday ,and suddenly woke up today and seen my status on immiaccount changed to further assessment while it is been received the last 22 months .
> Hopefully it is good sign ,at least i can see something processing.
> Fingers crossed.
> Keep u updated.


What a frustrating long wait! It can only be a good thing and a sign of progress.

Do you remember if you submitted Form 80 when you did your PR?


----------



## Mk83

millski3000 said:


> What a frustrating long wait! It can only be a good thing and a sign of progress.
> 
> Do you remember if you submitted Form 80 when you did your PR?


Yes i did submit form 80 when i did PR but from what i know ,processing of pr is different than citizenship ,so they have to ask for form 80 especially on my case as i travel overseas 2 times a year ,could be because of that, but 1399 because i had done military service .
Anyway hopefully it is a good sign


----------



## JandE

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I submitted whatever DiBP request me for additional documents and i pressed the button "i confirm i have provided information as requested" on my immi account .
> I checked today my immi account and my status changed from received to Further Assessment .
> What does it mean ,has anyone had it before ..


It means that by confirming you have submitted the requested information, your application is now under further assessment. 
Instead of just waiting for you to do something, it is now waiting for them to do something.

Most people get that at some stage, except maybe those who submit everything required, and are never asked for anything else. They may go from received to Grant, or just never notice the change.


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Yes i did submit form 80 when i did PR but from what i know ,processing of pr is different than citizenship ,so they have to ask for form 80 especially on my case as i travel overseas 2 times a year ,could be because of that, but 1399 because i had done military service .
> Anyway hopefully it is a good sign


From what I have seen people that were asked for a 1399 were also asked for a form 80 again. It sounds like it has to do with the military service. I have seen alot of people have Iran have been asked and I believe they have compulsory military service. However, not all people who come from countries with compulsory military service are asked.


----------



## Mk83

JandE said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I submitted whatever DiBP request me for additional documents and i pressed the button "i confirm i have provided information as requested" on my immi account .
> I checked today my immi account and my status changed from received to Further Assessment .
> What does it mean ,has anyone had it before ..
> 
> 
> 
> It means that by confirming you have submitted the requested information, your application is now under further assessment.
> Instead of just waiting for you to do something, it is now waiting for them to do something.
> 
> Most people get that at some stage, except maybe those who submit everything required, and are never asked for anything else. They may go from received to Grant, or just never notice the change.
Click to expand...

Hopefully to hear something very soon.
Thanks JandE.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i did submit form 80 when i did PR but from what i know ,processing of pr is different than citizenship ,so they have to ask for form 80 especially on my case as i travel overseas 2 times a year ,could be because of that, but 1399 because i had done military service .
> Anyway hopefully it is a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen people that were asked for a 1399 were also asked for a form 80 again. It sounds like it has to do with the military service. I have seen alot of people have Iran have been asked and I believe they have compulsory military service. However, not all people who come from countries with compulsory military service are asked.
Click to expand...

Hi Mish.
Looks like 1399 is because of military service and then form 80 is attached to it also,and yes ij my country also military service was compulsory.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yehboi

Hi has anyone tried this app for the citizenship test?

I am using it right now seems good
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quizapp.australiancitizenshiptest


----------



## JandE

Yehboi said:


> Hi has anyone tried this app for the citizenship test?
> 
> I am using it right now seems good
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quizapp.australiancitizenshiptest


The developer of that app has the same name as your username on here.

And the latest review says "It's got a few bugs - some correct answers are being flagged as wrong"


----------



## Mish

Yehboi said:


> Hi has anyone tried this app for the citizenship test?
> 
> I am using it right now seems good
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quizapp.australiancitizenshiptest


Most on Facebook recommend this one: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblingiso.AustralianCitizenshipTest

You should not rely on practice tests alone, you should also read the common law booklet.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
New update,good news.
I've got today my appointment for interview and test on 1st Nov ,thinking to reschedule it earlier .
It was a long wait to get that golden email.
Thanks everyone for help and suggestions,especially Mish.
Keep you updated .


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi you may go to Youtube, there is an official video about citizenship. I used that a week before I had my test.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone.
> New update,good news.
> I've got today my appointment for interview and test on 1st Nov ,thinking to reschedule it earlier .
> It was a long wait to get that golden email.
> Thanks everyone for help and suggestions,especially Mish.
> Keep you updated .


Hi Mk83

Congratulations for the test. This is a relief for not only you, but for everyone waiting to hear something. You are among the longest waiting applicants. It was disappointing when they asked for the further informations from you considering the period they have been sitting on your application in which they could asked.

Hope the rest of the process becomes smooth for you.

Hassan


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone .
I have been booked a test for citizenship on 1st November 2019 ,rescheduled online for 17 Sep 2019 ,on Tuesday.
Can i ask whoever has done it ,what is the interview based on ,and what should i expect.
Do i have to bring all documents submitted before for my application with me,or only the requested ones as standard showing my signature,DOB,name,residential address.
Thanks .


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone .
> I have been booked a test for citizenship on 1st November 2019 ,rescheduled online for 17 Sep 2019 ,on Tuesday.
> Can i ask whoever has done it ,what is the interview based on ,and what should i expect.
> Do i have to bring all documents submitted before for my application with me,or only the requested ones as standard showing my signature,DOB,name,residential address.
> Thanks .


Best to take the originals of all documents you used to apply for your application as some centres are more strict than others. If you don't have all the documents required with you they may not let you sit the test.


----------



## GROM

Unbelievable,, Citizenship Ceremony letter in hand,,, but.... After jumping through hoops and over hurdles like most of you Mrs Grom is finally at the citizenship ceremony stage. Received a letter confirming/approving her citizenship and stated could be up to 6 months for the ceremony, this was a month ago. Yesterday another letter arrived inviting her to attend the Citizenship Ceremony “ next week”!! 8 days away (wow that was quick). Bugga! We have pre-booked and paid for a trip away on the ceremony date and cannot change without letting a lot of people down and a financial cost of cancelling. Rang the Citizenship Section and was informed no issue Mrs Grom can go on the next available ceremony. It’s an automated system and not guaranteed when this could be. Mrs Grom is not happy, so, question. Has anyone had some experience with a similar situation and is it just an automatic process of slotting in the next available ceremony, or could it drag out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mk83

Hi All.
Fresh update on my citizenship application:
Date of lodgement:30 Oct 2017
Confirmation letter:15Dec 2017
Request for info:8 August 2019
Test&interview inviation date :1 Nov 2019(rescheduled for 17 Sep 2019 ,today)
Pass 100% in 2 min .
Approval letter:TBC
ceremony invitation:TBC.
whats next and when .hopefully being faster in the end.
Good luck for everyone and many thanks to this forum especialy MISH .
Keep u updated.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone .
Another update .
So happy, open my immiaccount now and getting my citizenship approved .
Ceremony waiting game starts.
Hope everyone getting approved soon.
Thanks .


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone .
> Another update .
> So happy, open my immiaccount now and getting my citizenship approved .
> Ceremony waiting game starts.
> Hope everyone getting approved soon.
> Thanks .


Happy for you. Your ceremony will be Quick as well.


----------



## Mk83

Hassali.abdi said:


> Happy for you. Your ceremony will be Quick as well.


Thank you very much.
Hopefully i get my ceremony as quick as test and approval.
From the look of it ,it is going to be fast ,maybe because i waited long time to get test invitation.
Hope you get yours asap.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mk83 said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy for you. Your ceremony will be Quick as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Hopefully i get my ceremony as quick as test and approval.
> From the look of it ,it is going to be fast ,maybe because i waited long time to get test invitation.
> Hope you get yours asap.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mk83.

You deserve indeed to get it quicker. They tormented you mentally. The problem is they don't open the app to let you know what is missing in good time. You have been calling them and there were saying in process, nothing wrong. Then later on further documents were needed.

I know few others who are waiting for over 20 months now. The same issue. Nothing wrong. LoL

Mine is Just for 5 months now since i applied. I hope things are generally going well recently.


----------



## Mk83

Hassali.abdi said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy for you. Your ceremony will be Quick as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Hopefully i get my ceremony as quick as test and approval.
> From the look of it ,it is going to be fast ,maybe because i waited long time to get test invitation.
> Hope you get yours asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mk83.
> 
> You deserve indeed to get it quicker. They tormented you mentally. The problem is they don't open the app to let you know what is missing in good time. You have been calling them and there were saying in process, nothing wrong. Then later on further documents were needed.
> 
> I know few others who are waiting for over 20 months now. The same issue. Nothing wrong. LoL
> 
> Mine is Just for 5 months now since i applied. I hope things are generally going well recently.
Click to expand...

Hi hassan.
Yeah it was a stressing time to wait and ask and was nothing wrong ,and then ask for further documents .
I.think they dont look on the applications till the last couple of months .
Hopefully u get yours quicker than mine.
All.the best and thanks.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Congrats MK83


----------



## CaliKL

Is anyone else still waiting for update on their application? I applied 25 October 2017. 

*crickets chirping*

I called about a month ago seeing that my application is well beyond the processing time of 20-22. They won’t offer any information beyond “Oh your application is in the last 10% as per the processing time”. Ok at what point does it become 100%? 

Any tips?


----------



## Mish

CaliKL said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for update on their application? I applied 25 October 2017.
> 
> *crickets chirping*
> 
> I called about a month ago seeing that my application is well beyond the processing time of 20-22. They won't offer any information beyond "Oh your application is in the last 10% as per the processing time". Ok at what point does it become 100%?
> 
> Any tips?


First step is to submit a FOI (freedom of information) request and request all case notes and screenshots.

You will then be able to see what the hold up is and where it was last actioned.

Have you sat the test and awaiting approval or are you still waiting to sit the test?


----------



## CaliKL

Mish said:


> CaliKL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for update on their application? I applied 25 October 2017.
> 
> *crickets chirping*
> 
> I called about a month ago seeing that my application is well beyond the processing time of 20-22. They won't offer any information beyond "Oh your application is in the last 10% as per the processing time". Ok at what point does it become 100%?
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> First step is to submit a FOI (freedom of information) request and request all case notes and screenshots.
> 
> You will then be able to see what the hold up is and where it was last actioned.
> 
> Have you sat the test and awaiting approval or are you still waiting to sit the test?
Click to expand...

I am still waiting to sit the test. How do I request the FOI?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

CaliKL said:


> I am still waiting to sit the test. How do I request the FOI?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/Pages/how-to-make-a-request.aspx


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone .
Good news .
Finally ,Last step in that long tiring process .
Got my ceremony invitation on 12 November 2019 .
I have a question for who knows ,when i attend the ceremony ,for how long do i have to wait until i can apply for passport and how long does it take for getting the passport.
Hope everyone gets his application approved soon .
Thanks.


----------



## JandE

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone .
> Good news .
> Finally ,Last step in that long tiring process .
> Got my ceremony invitation on 12 November 2019 .
> I have a question for who knows ,when i attend the ceremony ,for how long do i have to wait until i can apply for passport and how long does it take for getting the passport.
> Hope everyone gets his application approved soon .
> Thanks.


When I did mine, I had the citizenship ceremony first thing in the morning, and applied for the passport by about noon. It was ready for collection by 4pm. But I did pay extra for a fast passport process, and I lodged personally at a passport office.

Where is your ceremony being held?


----------



## Mk83

JandE said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone .
> Good news .
> Finally ,Last step in that long tiring process .
> Got my ceremony invitation on 12 November 2019 .
> I have a question for who knows ,when i attend the ceremony ,for how long do i have to wait until i can apply for passport and how long does it take for getting the passport.
> Hope everyone gets his application approved soon .
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> When I did mine, I had the citizenship ceremony first thing in the morning, and applied for the passport by about noon. It was ready for collection by 4pm. But I did pay extra for a fast passport process, and I lodged personally at a passport office.
> 
> Where is your ceremony being held?
Click to expand...

Mine will be held in hurstville ,sydney.
Hopefully i can do it that fast .
Im going to start search for how to appky and get it ready on the same day .
Thnaks JandE


----------



## pikachufan

hi anyone from city of port phillip in victoria?

Please share your timelines even if you have finished with your ceremonies.
Since approval, I have missed two ceremonies as they didnt invite me for either.

Thanks


----------

